# The '77 that followed me home.



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Project: The '77 that followed me home.*

Table of Content:

Car starts driving.


First AutoX/ Race tires / Bogus Basin Hillclimb 2010


more bogus basin hillclimb/ winter rust repair/ Koni yellow install


Starting Paint/ more Autoxx 2011/ Start turbo fab/ wings/ Freezout hillclimb 2011


WaterWerks 2011/ More turbo fab/ Bogus basin Hillclimb 2011

Winter 2011 Rebuild

Cage build

IR208 car show and Spring 2013

Freezeout Hillclimb 2013 and blown motor

ABA 16v turbo build winter 2013 spring 2014 first start

Freezeout hillclimb 2016
________________________________________________________________________________

Today is the end of a looooooong two days. Recap.
Boise, ID
1:20p Friday: Find truck
3:40p : rent U-haul ( we would arrive at the Scirocco after the U-haul there closed)
4:00p : leave Boise
Seattle, WA
11:30p : Arrive
12:15a : Load car
1:30a : Leave after shooting the bull with Rocco owner.
Boise, ID
10:40a : Arrive ( Co-driver after not sleeping a wink goes to Auto-X his Scirocco for the rest of the day "BoiseMKIGTI")
11:50a : put $4 in a hand spray car wash to blast off all the moss and grime.
12:20p : Drop car off at house
1:30p : return U-haul
3:30p : start jacking, standing, cleaning, ripping, unbolting hammering, and Crying (rust ).
6:00p : Stock motor & Tranny dropped, frame lifted over ( two roommates and myself grabbed the front bumper and lifted the car above our heads! THAT is how light these cars are!)
7:00p : Sit down.
This is My first S1. In high school i had a S2 but did not know how awesome it was at the time and had it towed away for $25 because of fuel issues.
So after lurking in the forum for a long while before I was a member, around 2004ish, I am glad to say that now I have a real project on my hands and it should be a lot of fun.
Goal is a Restore with Auto-X and Hill climbs in mind. So clean but fast! I have a 2.0 16v that I will be tossing in ASAP, running it on MegaSquirt, N/A for now but one of the turbos sitting on my shelf will be used someday.

I hope to keep this updated... but you know how it goes.


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:23 PM 7-14-2009_


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice find!! If you want to swap those black plastic door pulls for chrome ones, lemme know


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

if i find the need i will do! Yeah not bad for a FREE shell. I gave him $80 because he was groovy.
oh umm, the stock 1.6 and tranny are going to be scrapped...so if you need anything from them let me know, you just pay shipping. the top tranny mount is going too the rest are staying.



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:33 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Did some cleaning, and sourced some floors that I am going to go pick up soon.
Night and day!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Looks like it's cleanin' up real nice. What are your plans for it paint-wise. Gonna keep the original Diamond Silver w/ black and red pinstripe? Great color combo, btw.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Nataku)*

I don't know It will not get painted till this winter or spring. Right now I have no real thoughts on it. I really do like the current set up though. I very well could keep it.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Hint at what I did today...


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

geeze sounded like my story about a little 83 rabbit last weekend,
Carneys Pt, NJ
Thursday: Find truck
Friday: 2:00 pm borrow a trailer from a friend
2:15 go get new plugs bulbs and hitch for trailer
5:45pm leave NJ
10:10 pm get stuck in a storm
Salem, North Carolina
1:30am Arrive at a hotel
10:00am drive 2 more hours to winston 
12m look at the car find out the seller was a liar the car was rusted out, had to jump start it because the battery was dead lied about the mileage and told me to sign the title. With him asking $4500 for a pos car with 187,000 miles with the floor completely rusted through i told him i would give him $1500 cash. He responded he had 5 other buyers lined up to take it for $5000, told him sorry i wasted his time politely and left without a car.
1:30pm Leave furiously calling the last person i sold my MKV, to a Rocco owner shooting the bull with him as he tells me his 80 rocco is forsale and hes flexable with the price.
New Jersey
9:00 pm arrive return trailer get pissed yell at my little dog, cool off sleep.
look at the rocco following wednesday put cash down delivered yesterday happy as a clam!!!!!!!!







thanks pappas64!!!!!!!!

moral of this story is gas is expensive rabbit owners are liars and dogs make me angry, but other than that rust sucks and i cant wait to restore this scirocco!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (r3s1st4nce)*

Awesome story! I think you made out like a bandit on that '80 who wants a rabbit? I found that my floors where rusted out and the spare tire well.
Good luck on your Rocco!
"gas is expensive rabbit owners are liars and dogs make me angry"
Would make an amazing sig!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

did some work on the motor today and figured out what I want to do about all the rust. going the the junk yard tomorrow morning to cut out new parts.

And I'm making a Frankenstein turbo from these:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Well another day down.
Today I pulled.
E-break handle
Door trim
ignition with a KEY!
Motronic Engine harness
Motronic fuel rail 
Motronic injectors
Spare tire well ( to replace my rotted one)
I kept having Sawzall batteries die so could not grab floor pans this time. Tomorrow I guess.
Today I got antsy and mocked up seating and steering after putting the ignition on. I feel at home sitting in her. Except I am 6'5" and if i wear a hat my head rubs...

Oh! a question I had was I pulled the ignition off of an MK2 Scirocco and the MK1 has an extra prong on the connector that connects to the dash wiring harness. anyone know what that extra prong does? but the MK2 is missing that prong. I hope it is not important!
** edit for connector shots*
MK1 ( extra tab)

MK2 ( no extra tab)

Cheers,
**2nd edit**
More work done!
This...

Replaced with this the brown is nice pretty paint! (I'm sorry poor poor rabbit I had to vivisect)


From this

Cheers again!
_Modified by Brycejoseph at 6:10 PM 7-11-2009_


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 6:13 PM 7-11-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

ok Got some more work done and I got some supplies!


Started cutting out the floor so I can fit the new floors I chopped out of that poor, poor rabbit. BTW WTF is going on with Rabbit carpet glue? It gave up quite a fight after being older that I am! 


Here are the rod bearings that where in the motor I replaced them as part of my motor refresh. Yummy!

And here is the most important piece of work I have yet to do!

My whole garage smells interesting...part moldy Scirocco, part some random air freshener.
untill later...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

SAT:
Well floors and spare tire well are nice and sturdy again! the color matching is a bit odd, hopefully the POR-15 silver is close to the VW color. (not keeping my fingers crossed)
In the fitting of the floors I broke a rusty brake line, I don't know how i feel about them running through the inside... oh well better replace them now instead of having them go out on a hill climb. To crash and be covered in break fluid is only insult to injury.
This is exciting...! I pulled that ignition from a S2 Scirocco, it fit wonderfully, and it had a key in it. Well just for sh*ts and giggles I put the key into the door handles that came with the car. Low-and-behold! the locks popped. 
I have stumbled upon the magical Scirocco key that gives me the power to access any sirocco I wish.
Pics later the camera ran off.
SUN:
pulled some small things from junk yard.
Shifter box, tranny mount, inside door handle, camber bolts and a bunch of other stuff
and decided it was time to see these...



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 3:38 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## G T Igofast (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Bump for good buyer?


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Damn, keep the progress pics comin'. This is great to see!


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (GoKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoKraut* »_Damn, keep the progress pics comin'. This is great to see!

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (G T Igofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G T Igofast* »_Bump for good buyer?









What did I buy? You game to put the motor in this weekend?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Been doing lots of little things finally got enough of them together to make it work posting.
removed old brake lines to have new ones made to length. I am still debating on weather to get a bending tool or not.
Prepping the body for the POR-15.
Removed rear drums and re packed the bearings with Red-line high temp grease. Slightly tightened one drum so it stop wobbling.

Took apart CV's and wiped them down then slopped on the Red-line grease. I have a ripped boot but I don't care at this point it is just get her on the road.

Here is a tip: When Popping the balls back into the CV Line up so the inside ball retainer has the short sides to the long sides of the outside retainer. I got all the balls in with it the other way and it did not move at all. So do it this way the first time and save some effort.
New brake lines tomorrow. new clutch tomorrow. Motor in tomorrow ( crosses fingers)
Cheers all!
Bryce


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Picked up the clutch disk and dropped off the lines.
Fitted the motor mounts I love how easy he '77 mounts fit an '89 tranny and a '91 motor. Its like VW wanted us to swap motors.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Another day done. I took some time off work and so have a 4 day weekend should get a lot done. 
Today: Starting putting parts back on! WOOT!
Ignition coil & Master cylinder


No brake booster. for several reasons. I did not have one. Weight. and the feel of manual brakes is nice.

Got this together today too going to get lines fitted tomorrow, I think I am going to get them pretty long, so I can mount it in a location I cannot foresee just yet. and to increase capacity.

Until tomorrow




_Modified by Brycejoseph at 7:57 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Alright today started early with pulling a wheelbarrow full of parts from the junk yard.
New MkII Scirocco brakes and rotors with lines.
Rabbit shift rod
Rabbit shift linkage
Starter
Brand spanking new alternator, this Jetta must of gotten it put in on the way to the junk yard.
Picked up some G60 injector cups for the EFI system from the local VW dealer. The parts guy behind the counter had never heard of a Corrado! Let alone a Sirocco like my project. So after being disgusted with humanity I took my trunk full of booty back to the man cave to start work.
Tip #1 Wire nut for an angle grinder. Get one it is amazing.
S2 rotors:
Before v. After

Starter After, before it was BAAAAD.
\redi8407/Misc?feat=embedwebsite">Misc</a></td></tr></table>
Calipers scrubbed silver again and put out to paint...if you can see em.

G60 cups installed into the base of my 16V intake manifold so that I can put electric injectors in. Such a brilliant idea so glad it was this easy.

_Modified by Brycejoseph at 6:09 PM 7-30-2009_


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 7:57 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

More work done!!!! woot!!!!
and money spent







not so woot...
Items in the mail:









Even though spending that money was very hard. The physical labor is next!
New ( junkyard new) 5 speed shift linkage!!

New ( new new) fittings for the oil cooler... I cant afford the hose yet...

S2 brakes, mocked up:

Old brakes, mocking me:

I'll get photos of the MegaSquirt ECU tomorrow.
I hope everyone's projects are going well!
Cheers,
Bryce


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:10 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## r3s1st4nce (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

love this buildup man cant wait to see it when its done! what no raintray either lol. i have water running in from behind my dash board because its so rusty and missing lol.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (r3s1st4nce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r3s1st4nce* »_love this buildup man cant wait to see it when its done! what no raintray either lol. i have water running in from behind my dash board because its so rusty and missing lol.

I am planning on putting on in so this does not happen... I need to get one first. I wonder will a S2 one fit?
anyway I have been doing tons of little things nothing worth noting but today I got mail. So I busted out some projects.
Brake lines bent, twisted, and fitted.

and put on my new BBM fuel rail. I was tempted to buy the E-bay one, however I did splurge and I am SO happy I did. it is absolutely beautiful and is machined perfectly.



cheers, motor in next now that brake lines are in.
photos of that soon.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

MOTOR IN!!!!!





**Edit after taking the motor helpers out to dinner**
It was a day an a half today, the worst part though was the S2 Sirocco that I have been stealing parts off of was marked for crushing today :'( I'm going to try and save it on Monday morning.


Three heads are better than one.

tomorrow it is. fit up a lot of the little things. Perhaps toss in the interior. and CV's too
Waiting on BoiseMK1GTI to put the megasquirt in with the wiering and I'll be golden.
I also orderd a set of 215/50/13 R-comps to go on theses wheels.


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow - it's comming along very nicely. Keep the updates and photos comming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Brakelines*

Those brake lines are pretty. But I hope they aren't pure, but rather the real thing. If not, let me know so I can take out a life insurance policy on you.


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

That should have been:
"...hope they aren't pure copper..."


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (george.redinger)*

*shrug* I would not think so., but you never know.








Glad to see you on here go check the bus forms from your old college days.
Cheers,


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Copper from the household plumbing supply vs Copper-Nickel brake lines. Hundreds of PSI burst strength vs Thousands of PSI. Also, Pure Copper becomes brittle with vibration, then cracks, then...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (george.redinger)*

they are copper-nickel. I asked the specialty shop i got them from. They will also be getting me some nylon corded hydraulic hose for the oil cooler.
I am getting really low compression and after talking to several sources we think that it is just dry piston rings so today is finish bolting on parts of the engine so that it is complete enough to add the fluids.
Cheers,


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

I use "Fogging oil" in spray can with a plastic-straw-snout to put mowers and weed eaters to bed for the winter. My Dad used to take out the spark plugs and squirt in some kerosene in a newly rebuild engine. He also used to pack the oil pump with grease before assembly to "prime it". 
I used to have an external oil cooler on my '67 bug. Mounted just below the rear window. It was fed with rubber hoses. After a few years in the sunshine ,the hoses began to crack. After a few more years they began to leak. When I sold the car--for $50-- I advised the new owner to over fill it with oil and drive fast, so he could get home before all the oil was pumped out. He did, and it did not run out before he got home.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (george.redinger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *george.redinger* »_I use "Fogging oil" in spray can with a plastic-straw-snout to put mowers and weed eaters to bed for the winter. My Dad used to take out the spark plugs and squirt in some kerosene in a newly rebuild engine. He also used to pack the oil pump with grease before assembly to "prime it". 
I used to have an external oil cooler on my '67 bug. Mounted just below the rear window. It was fed with rubber hoses. After a few years in the sunshine ,the hoses began to crack. After a few more years they began to leak. When I sold the car--for $50-- I advised the new owner to over fill it with oil and drive fast, so he could get home before all the oil was pumped out. He did, and it did not run out before he got home. 


See these are stories you should of told me as a child.







Good stuff.
I just put the tranny back in today after putting the motor in. turns out in the pressure plate I put a piece in backwards so the clutch wont engage. so now I take it off tomorrow.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Hey have not updated in a long time! School has started up again and I am swamped and out of money.
This build is now a budget build for the winter. 
As it sits now just need to finish wiring. I put fluids in her and it was amazing till I came out on Monday morning and found the puddle of $30 tranny fluid all over the floor, flange seal I think. So off with the CV's again, after I make the tool to get the cir clip off.
Dropped it down on all fours and rolled it out!



Cheers! I have some Early rabbit parts I found up for some Scirocco cash in the classifieds.
Peace!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

School and work has been eating ALL of my time. Got the harness for the lights nearly done. 
Brakes are still causing a headache the front grab nicely but the backs don't get any fluid. not to mention the peddle is stiff for the last few inches only, so more fiddling to do there.
Soon. I hope soon.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

I have been working on tons of little things on the car. no photos of em.
Main tasks have been:
Wiring, this is killing me. Nothing seems to fit what the Bentley says and none of the lights work.
getting the V belt to fit the AC delete.
wideband O2 sensor
getting the interior together
getting brakes bled.
more wiring.
it is slow going but I cannot work on it everyday and money is tight.
If anyone has any tricks or knows of web sites that show 77 sirocco fuse box layouts let me know. I have been searching everywhere and the rabbits are different enough not to work.
cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

ok buddy of mine stopped by and we got the brakes nice and firm. got a drivers side TB manifold from a vortexer (sorry IM history did not save far enough back for me to remember your name), it is now painted and waiting to go on. 
Wide band came today. Innovate wide band. Very nice they gave me everything needed including bungs for the exhaust which is very nice of them!
WOOT Progress!
Here are some photos of me dropping the fuel tank to clean it.

Plugging the holes with gloves so I can shake it.



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 10:42 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Yep I just performed the same gas tank ritual on my car...yuck what a dirty job (kinda smelly too, now that I think about it).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your progress!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Yep I just performed the same gas tank ritual on my car...yuck what a dirty job (kinda smelly too, now that I think about it).
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your progress!

oh man I did not know gas could smell that bad. how did yours look? mine had a ton of crap that looked a lot like sand grains.
Update!
Got power to the fuse box.
went the rout of the Audi 5000 and pulled power off the batt line. I hope this does not bite me later, because it is really clean and nice this way.

Got my pully for the AC delete. I could find nothing localy to pull it off of. including 15+ VW's in the U-pull yard. a Local MK2 and air cooled shop. and Bow-wow.
This is a plug for Toywagen, this pully looks great. It is for an 8v AC delete but I can find any difference between them yet.

Found these in the U-pull yard. I plan on polishing them up and making some cool wall art. any guess what they are off of?

Cheers for now.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

* IT IS ALIVE!!!!!*well... It turns over







no ECU in it.
I put all the engine together tonight and got lucky with some wiring connectors and BAM!.
here are the photos of the magical moment.


Dont mind the seat. it is just in it so I can sit and make vroom vroom sounds.

<---- ecstatic 


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 6:26 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

very nice! looks like that seat used to be awesome, that's some suweet fabric!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (briansimons)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_very nice! looks like that seat used to be awesome, that's some suweet fabric!

thanks ^.^
well yesterday we got together and turned it over and it got stuck on, had to disconnect the batt to turn it off. This did not happen to me when I first got it to turn over. So yeah this weekend I will be removing all the connectors and tracing every wire back to the source.
and then off to put a tranny in my buddies MK2, too bad its not a easy as a MK1!!!
Cheers,


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif way to go...mine is running somewhat...not well but good enough to snap the flex pipe








And my old gas smelled (10+ years) and was brown. Mash (who I bought it from) did most of the cleanup when he got the car 10 years ago. But I was still able to get a few ounces of rust and crud out of the tank.


_Modified by petebee at 6:13 PM 10-20-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Ok I found some time to work on the Scirocco! Had to pick up three MORE bottles of Tranny fluid AND CV grease, because the bad tranny seals drained all my other fluid onto the floor and in the process melted the CV grease.
So replaces those and buttoned up the tranny. Then jumped over to wiring. >.< So the reason I was having trouble before was that the colored blocks that attach to the back of the fuse block had several wires missing from them, this made reading the Bently wiring diagram really hard. 
So I found the wires and put little connectors on them and put them back in their home. plugged everything back in and it turned over like it was supposed to. before it was basically a closed circuit at all times, now it works with the key turn.
No lights yet but I did not worry about that.
Baby steps forward, baby steps forward.


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brycejoseph* »_Baby steps forward, baby steps forward. 


this is exactly how my project is going, 81 rocco S, just couldn't pass it up, always wanted one. but i've yet to really get crackin on it


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (briansimons)*

i just picked up an 86 8v a week ago. car runs and everything.. got new carpets and hatch lock already for her.. g60 corrado seats (fronts for now) are going in soon. got some wiring gremlins to deal with. all in all im excited


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (1132fahr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1132fahr* »_i just picked up an 86 8v a week ago. car runs and everything.. got new carpets and hatch lock already for her.. g60 corrado seats (fronts for now) are going in soon. got some wiring gremlins to deal with. all in all im excited

Awsome man! Grats! they are so much fun even though mine does not run yet ^.^

_Quote, originally posted by *briansimons* »_
this is exactly how my project is going, 81 rocco S, just couldn't pass it up, always wanted one. but i've yet to really get crackin on it

I hear you motivation is a key factor along with a busy life it is hard to sit down and get stuff done.











_Modified by Brycejoseph at 7:59 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

ok got some work done today. wiring is up! everything clicks on when key is turned. we had to route the fuel pump around the fuse box because there must be a broken connection inside, which might be why it was rigged when I first got it.
we have fuel! I know this because it sprayed out of a break in the line which got fixed.
However... No spark. after double checking then double checking again all of the connections and locations of wires. conclutions are that it is a bad ignition module or hall sensor.
I tried two ignition coils, reads 12v to the coil. but no spark to the dist or at the plugs. So thinking that the hall sensor or ignition module is not letting the coil send out spark is our current path.
I'll be grabbing several spares from the junk yard this weekend and hope that one of them works. finding a new 16v dist for the hall sensor is going to be the pain.
well that is all for now, it is so close I can taste it...maybe that is fuel, I did get coverd in it.








cheers!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

It RUNS! I'll try and get a video of it.
It turned out a stray tach wire was the culprit. Plugged it in set the spark at 8 deg BTDC and bam.
so now







or two to celebrate!
cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

ok well finally got around to doing some work today. took out the alternator setup and put in a new mount and another alternator I had laying around this time around there is actually play in the alternator so I can tension a belt! Turns out after three trips to the local auto parts store I am 1/2 in too long in belt length... >.< so I will wait till tomorrow to bug them for the right belt. After that that should be good to go.
I fiddled with the car a little after the belt let me down. I am having trouble with the Megasquirt ECU staying on. When I run a real time view in Megatune it shows the batt Volt dropping right when it shuts off, so I need to find why the voltage gets so low... even with my jetta jumping the batt while cranking, the only way I can get it to start currently.
the good news is one of my headlights started working...I dont know how.
Until I find time again!
cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

ok the alternator set up works great the batt can keep the car running, however with the batt sitting at 12.63 still will not turn over the motor. I will be moving the batt to the engine bay to see if there is something causing trouble in the cable.
I need to set up a time with the exhaust guys to get that done. Then I need to find a timing light so I can tune the MS spot on. then...well who knows really.
BTW I miss summer when plastic did not shatter and metal did not freeze to your hands.
Here are some photos of the setup.


I got this by using the bracket that has the "arm" that sticks out, while the old one I had was flat. Normally when you see a non-ac and power steering set-up this arm is cut off and the lower mount is used. I had to keep mine on because the lines from the oil cooler run there. I do not see a downside to running the alternator higher besides needing a longer V-belt.








The scirocco has taken two steps down on my priority list. First Finals are going on at school and second I got a new daily driver, which needs maintenance done to make her dead reliable ( Crosses fingers).
Here it is. I almost got a 79 Scirocco instead... I I don't really know why I did not...

Cheers till I get a timing light and finish finals and do stuff to the DD. 
Then the Scirocco will get attention again ^.^
*quick Edit while I am thinking about it*
I took the fender out to pound out some dents and now for the life of me I cannot remember or find anywhere how the fender mounts to the body. I know on top by the hood there are slip on washers that I have, but in front of the door there are only little square holes I cannot find the hardware that goes here... if anyone knows ANYTHING about them please point me in the right direction! thanks



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 4:18 PM 12-10-2009_


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

What year of engine are you running?
Cuz that looked way easy to addapt to a mega squirt.Also 
what transmission,I was wonder what gear ratio's.
Nice find and build.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (83mk2scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *83mk2scirocco* »_What year of engine are you running?
Cuz that looked way easy to addapt to a mega squirt.Also 
what transmission,I was wonder what gear ratio's.
Nice find and build.









Thanks! The motor is a 16v 9A out of a 1991 Passat and yeah I was fairly surprised too about how easy the megasquirt went together.
I could not tell you anything about the tranny because I have not looked up the code on it yet, but when I do It will be posted here.
Cheers!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Okies! here is a vid of here running:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0glVbtrc3w
I also have a huge question!!!
How do I mount this (inside of fender)

To this( outside of body in front of door)

I cannot get to the back of the photo above. there must be some sort of special nut that fits in the hole. I would take the other side off but I really don't want to break into the seam sealer that has held up for 34 years.
any help would be awesome. I have exhausted my local hardware stores and I cannot find any part numbers for these little guys online. 
thanks tons!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Did some work today! To start off with my fried ECU got repaired thanks to Needs_A_Vr6 he is awesome. He kept me updated on what he was doing and did so in a timely manner. I cannot wait to get it in the mail so that the real fun can start.
I also have been having issues with coolant leaks, I will put fluid in and it ill leave a large puddle on the floor my the next morning. So replaced a hose and broke open the water pump and put new seals in ( even though they where new when I put it on the motor the first time). I am putting fluid in the block so that there is not just air in there when I start running it. 
This helped in finding where the leaks were coming from.

It is an container covered in a paper towel. (Duh) that way leaks show up, and I dont have to get it all over the floor. Patent Pending








Another thing I knocked out today was a slim radiator fan set up. This fan is off something, I have no idea because I just found it lying on the ground at the junkyard..

But it has two wires to control it and it works when a battery is hooked up to it. It is very quiet BTW.








so I took off my old one with the monster shroud and as you can see it is not big enough to fit across the whole thing. I looked around for pieces of wood.plastic, or metal that I could make a bracket for.
and I came up with this:

It is a holder for the old Steel braided CIS lines. I pounded it flat(ish) and gave it a little bend to put force on the fan to hold it in place.
 
I painted it black so it did not stand out too much. That thing just screams jerry-rig.
and here is the slim fan on the radiator next to JUST the old shroud.








I saved about 5 inches of engine room.
here is the bay as it sits now.








Here is the best photo I can find of before.








Thanks to my dad for the awesome Christmas present of How To Keep Your Rabbit Alive(it covers Roccos too!) it is an awesome read!
until I get more motivation.
Cheers,


----------



## robw_z (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

I'll have to drop by and check this out sometime, what part of town are you in? I just got my '77 Rabbit running and registered again.
-Rob


----------



## vwdaun (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brycejoseph* »_In the fitting of the floors I broke a rusty brake line, I don't know how i feel about them running through the inside... 

Ya know, I never stopped in this thread.... the brake lines inside the car were a recall item - the recall rerouted them outside.
Nice progress!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (robw_z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robw_z* »_I'll have to drop by and check this out sometime, what part of town are you in? I just got my '77 Rabbit running and registered again.
-Rob

Overland and Maple grove is where it is being brought to life.
Pm me for Phone.

_Quote, originally posted by *vwdaun* »_
Ya know, I never stopped in this thread.... the brake lines inside the car were a recall item - the recall rerouted them outside.
Nice progress!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks!


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 7:59 PM 1-23-2010_


----------



## G T Igofast (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

I demand MOAR, you have a new one that the world needs to hear about... walk the ten feet to your garage, take some pictures then return to your chair and report the news! You may choose to omit "the fuse incident"


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (G T Igofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G T Igofast* »_ You may choose to omit "the fuse incident"









Surly I don't know what you are talking about sir, perhaps you are mistaken ^.-








Here is the "new" one.








But in all seriousness it is coming along slowly. I picked up an '78 nearby and that is so close to running that I feel like that needs the attention. I am sourcing pieces for my exhaust build, a buddy of mine is doing the welding. After that is done it is alignment and tuning of the MS and she is good to go. 
First race of the season is on the 14th. I really want to have it good to go by then. Maybe not competing but I would like to show up in it, so people wont say " but you had ALL winter to get it here"








I still need to acquire my Rota RB's in 13X8 ^.^ so my race tires wont feel so lonely in my closet








I have been browsing build threads for motivation, it has helped a little 








Untill next time,



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 3:46 PM 3-4-2010_


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice build, can't wait to see it rolling under its own power. 
Really fast.


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

just read this thread, really nice project, awesome work! 

greets


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (OSLer)*

I got the exhaust pieces today. Two 180Deg mandrel bends and a 7 foot piece of 2 1/4 inch that should all be welded up and good to go on Friday by a buddy of mine. Right now I am having a Megasquirt hiccup, naw more of a user error. I cant get it to idle and I have forgotten how I got it to idle the first time









_Quote, originally posted by *Raketemensch* »_Nice build, can't wait to see it rolling under its own power. 
Really fast.


_Quote, originally posted by *OSLer* »_just read this thread, really nice project, awesome work! 

greets
 
Thanks guys it means a lot. I did not know much, who am i kidding I knew nothing, when I started. Dive right in and hope it does not blow up on the first race








Cheers,


----------



## OSLer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brycejoseph* »_
Thanks guys it means a lot. I did not know much, who am i kidding I knew nothing, when I started. Dive right in and hope it does not blow up on the first race








Cheers,

now thats the real spirit of Scirocco owners, so you have been chosen wisely by the car!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Okay updates! Today it was a balmy 65 Deg so I busted and got stuff done.
Here is the exhaust bits that I have had rolling around for ages. Going to be welded up soon and mated to a VR6 muffler, then it is just tuning to get her running right.
So a question to throw out there. my Manifold has 1 3/4" O.D. tubing stubs coming off. Should take back my 2" O.D tubing for the down pipe and go to the stock size.
This down pipe will be mated to a 2 1/4" exhaust strait back to the muffler. I guess the question is: Is 2" too big for a down pipe on a N/A motor? 
EDIT! I went with a 1 3/4" down pipe to a 2 1/4 " back exhaust. ^.^
















Patched up the swiss cheese in the rain tray so that I don't drown when it rains







This is woven fiberglass instead of the fiberglass stuff which is sprayed together. This stuff looks really good dry and is WAY easier to handle. I got mine from Walmart, I think in a 4 foot square piece for like $5. I placed duct tape on the back of the rain tray so that the resin would not drip down. The light colored spots are the rust holes with the tape behind, I cleaned it with a wire nut on a grinder and sprayed it with self etching primer before laying down the resin and fiberglass.
















I also finished wiring up my Wideband to the megasquirt so I can place the bung in the exhaust and start tuning whenever that happens.








Fed through the firewall by the coil.








and plenty of room to spare!








Fin. For now!


_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:52 AM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home.*

Today was amazingly nice so I got some work done!
After going to a bureau of Euro get together and a belly full of Cronic Tacos. I got motivated and started busting @ss.
Sweet decals! sorry cell shot

















Exhaust will be welded tomorrow, so today I patched some rust holes and shaved the side markers and the antenna hole.
Start:








Grind off Paint:








Cut out piece of 22 Gage steel.








Tack weld over and over again. Grind down. Fill holes. Grind down.







This is about half way:








This is how it looked to start.








Apply some Bondo







to "smooth" (Quotes because the body all ready looks like a circus funny house) it out. Sand


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Looks awesome man!! I hope to be starting my build thread for my Mk1 soon! Gotta get it to my house first.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Brycejoseph)*

Good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Project: The '77 that followed me home. (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Looks awesome man!! I hope to be starting my build thread for my Mk1 soon! Gotta get it to my house first.

Lol thanks, Summer is coming nice weather to spend lots of quality time with it









_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Thanks,
EDIT: Today Jeb from Dub Lab Development stopped by and fabbed up a downpipe, for now it is just tacked together. I will have it back in a few days.
Runners,








Collector,








Pre-welded downpipe!








When he gets that done he will be stopping by to slap togeather the rest of the exhaust. I cannot wait to hear the 2 1/4 to a VR6 muffler











_Modified by Brycejoseph at 6:47 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## G T Igofast (Jun 2, 2008)

I want a mechanic's shirt with somone else's name on it =D. Its about time this exhaust happened! One step closer to being stomped by the nevar loose <('.'<)


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (G T Igofast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G T Igofast* »_I want a mechanic's shirt with somone else's name on it =D. Its about time this exhaust happened! One step closer to being stomped by the nevar loose <('.'<)

This abomination that I am building may just do it! Oh noes divide by Zero?! ( Sorry Car lounge humor







)



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:25 AM 3-23-2010_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

I finished some stuff on the car I also found some groovy stuff in the local yard








Here is the finished Downpipe, turned out rather nice








(Sorry all the shots are Cell phone shots)
















>


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

If the taillights are uncracked and the hatch is a non-wiper as it looks in the pic it would be worth your time to go pull them and sell to help fund your project!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_If the taillights are uncracked and the hatch is a non-wiper as it looks in the pic it would be worth your time to go pull them and sell to help fund your project!

cool! there is one more silver one in the yard. Pretty bad front damage. the other one has striped lights. I cant tell if they are raised plastic that has been painted or tape that has faded. I don't want to poke it to much. I can grab photos at a later date








I would give the lights on that car a 7 / 10 if you have greater interest I can grab them in short order







as well as photos of the other Scirocco.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Today I am doing more sanding and toss some primer on the shaved side markers, Exhaust should be finished today.
Next large thing is getting the title figured out and finding someway to get the brake lights to turn on!
*Edit*
Well Exhaust got pushed back till tomorrow so I bolted up the new downpipe and hooked up the Wideband. 
(Sorry I have to use cell phone till i get a camera again)
















After calibrating and setting some stuff I started working on the idle. Still no luck. It will rev just fine but I have to keep it above 2K RPMs if I let it get to 1.4K it dies instantly, no spuddering or hiccups, it just dies. I also have to keep feathering the throttle to keep it going if i hold my foot still it will just slowly drop till dies.
Now given I only have the downpipe on there are no vacuum leaks in the engine bay. I think this is a MS tuning issue I have been using maps that others have found useful, just to get it going so I can do a good tune.
I have swapped the coil thinking that was bad *Shrug* and checked all the connections.
It is still stumping me, oh wellz I will get it someday.
Cheers!



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 8:19 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Got work done.
Brake lights: Check ( Thanks Motorlager!)
Downpipe bolted up: Check
New scirocco Radiator to delete weird overflow setup: Check
Things to do:
Get guy doing exhaust to show up.
get Megasquirt running nice
find time to go to the DMV and start title process.



_Modified by Brycejoseph at 10:14 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Anytime, glad to hear its getting sorted. Nice work on that downpipe.








Hope your luck with DMV is better than mine. I was just informed that my 86 jetta no longer exists in their records. I bought the car a couple months ago, smogged it, registered it, and when the tags didnt show up they told us the bad news.







Strange thing is, they kept all my paperwork like, bill of sale and even the smog shop receipt. wait and see i guess.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (motorlager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motorlager* »_Anytime, glad to hear its getting sorted. Nice work on that downpipe.








Hope your luck with DMV is better than mine. I was just informed that my 86 jetta no longer exists in their records. I bought the car a couple months ago, smogged it, registered it, and when the tags didnt show up they told us the bad news.







Strange thing is, they kept all my paperwork like, bill of sale and even the smog shop receipt. wait and see i guess.

Man that sucks I hope it works out. 
Here are some photos of progress.
Here is what the gas in my 79 Looked like when I started draining it.
















and here is what the MK2 sirocco radiator looks like in there, A much cleaner install.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*









Just waiting for my exhaust to show up. Though they looked lonely...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Exhaust done! it sounds great! now it is MS issues. I am getting Wideband readings now which should help!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

Well got the Megasquirt working well enough for an idle at 1200 RPM. Let it sit on idle and I crawled around listening to everything making sure things were working, everything sounded great!
Right now the Fuel pump relay is clicking very rapidly and I am looking around on the enterwebs for a solution.
I have a rip in my Pass side CV that tosses grease on to the exhaust manifold and junk so I am tempted to get some new ones. Replacing the boot looks painful.
I really want to get a vid of the exhaust tone it sounds amazing.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: (Brycejoseph)*

I started on seat brackets for the Race seats.








This is the first test. I put them in and marked out how I needed to change them. I need to drop the front about 2 inches so I can steer, and I need to trip the sides about 1/4 inch, I also need the back to sit lower as my hair brushes the roof and no way would a helmet fit.
So until I go back to work on Monday and re-weld it It is small stuff. I might put the dash in today!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Whew! I found it. ( you know what I mean) 

Well so far I can count on one hand what needs to be done to drive it around my neighborhood and hope it does not explode in a ball of firey doom. 

Install Dash. 
Put Tires on it. 
Make sure the fan fix will lower temps. 
Give it a scratch on the head for encourangement. 
Cross fingers. 

If all goes well it will happen this weekend. Although mom comes first!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some welding projects that I have finished. 


Seat brackets( Tacked) 

















Seat belt bar/Rear strut bar.


----------



## pltfnn (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice progress! One comment though. Please rethink that rear brace/seat belt bar... With a small amont of forward load (crash and the driver being supended from the belts) those shockmonts will fail and your belts will not be attached to enough to stop your body. 

-Kelly


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

> Whew! I found it. ( you know what I mean)
> 
> Well so far I can count on one hand what needs to be done to drive it around my


 I hope the vortex will be able to keep most or all of its archives. People really put a lot of hard work and effort to make the content what it is.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

> Nice progress! One comment though. Please rethink that rear brace/seat belt bar... With a small amont of forward load (crash and the driver being supended from the belts) those shockmonts will fail and your belts will not be attached to enough to stop your body.
> 
> -Kelly


 yeah this is just mock up. I will be cutting back the bar so it will mount to the body on the shock towers and putting a curved piece of steel to support it then welding it all up. 
Thanks though!


----------



## pltfnn (Aug 15, 2008)

Brycejoseph said:


> yeah this is just mock up. I will be cutting back the bar so it will mount to the body on the shock towers and putting a curved piece of steel to support it then welding it all up.
> Thanks though!


 Cool! Just want to keep us all safe! You know, people who like sciroccos are a rare breed and we can't afford to loose any. 

-Kelly


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

pltfnn said:


> Cool! Just want to keep us all safe! You know, people who like sciroccos are a rare breed and we can't afford to loose any.
> 
> -Kelly


 Lol! Thanks  I also have the stock seat belts in so I dont have to do up the harnesses for a trip to get milk, which will be no good because it would be cream by the time i got back.  (get it muahahahahah) 

Dash and tires going on this week. promise.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*First Drive!*

Well Ladies and Gentlemen after *44 Weeks and 4 Days* I * drove it* around the block! This is the *FIRST* time I have ever driven a Scirocco( 4 AutoX runs don't count ^.^) 

It ran SO great that I took it to the gas station down the block. put $15 and drove it back. Nothing flew off. Nothing exploded. No deaths that I know of. However there is a bad motor mount somewhere( I think the rear) because it bucks pretty bad in first when easing the clutch in, and it bucks really hard when you let off the gas and leave it in gear. 

any way here are pics.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Great news! Congrats.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Dash panel.


















My buddies son loved the Scirocco. That is a test fit.










and paint. I like it.










Okay maybe I got crazy with the paint, but I think it looks better. Chrome 

I have been driving it everyday! Here are some photos of it in the wild! 




























Driven it 70Km so far! (~44 miles)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

Lookin great man!! Keep it up!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice,
I am impressed with how good piece of steel can look when done with care. Put the cut outs where the dents are, scrape off the rust add black paint and it looks better than the original plastic. And you can stick little notes on with magnets, with a plastic panel you have to use post-its. Post-its can leave unsightly adhesive residue. Often, old printers, or CRT monitors have large, flat plastic panels with tasteful matte finishes, easy to work. Don't tell anyone your collecting, you could end up with a truck load of printers and CRTs...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> Nice,
> I am impressed with how good piece of steel can look when done with care. Put the cut outs where the dents are, scrape off the rust add black paint and it looks better than the original plastic. And you can stick little notes on with magnets, with a plastic panel you have to use post-its. Post-its can leave unsightly adhesive residue. Often, old printers, or CRT monitors have large, flat plastic panels with tasteful matte finishes, easy to work. Don't tell anyone your collecting, you could end up with a truck load of printers and CRTs...


Lol yeah the magnet is a great idea, I was thinking of a lable maker. Maybe a punched from behind so the letters are raised on the front, but then if I want to change around the switches they are not labled right.

BTW George you can now get E-mail updates from the thread controls at the top of the page if you want to keep up on your sons daily habits...


----------



## dustinwark (Dec 3, 2008)

great build, how come I have never seen this at a meet?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

dustinwark said:


> great build, how come I have never seen this at a meet?


Thanks, I just got it running last week and I have been trying to drive it everywhere. I just got back from a work trip to the Sawtooth's so now I can start working on it again


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

*porn to motivate you to finish the project*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









heres my 77 that im fixing up a little at a time well hopefully alot this summer....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

MKIGTITDI said:


> heres my 77 that im fixing up a little at a time well hopefully alot this summer....


wow that looks great man! my plans are painting the car white so it is sweet to see that color! It will be raining here for the next few days so not a lot of tuning work will get done.

The side turns in the bumper are really interesting I had the large reflector turns.

what are you plans for your 77? Thanks again for posting some motivation!


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Just getting new seals for the window and possibly getting a replacement panel for the passenger side front fender and deleting the spare tire well to get rid of the only rust in the car.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

407 Kilometers and counting! little things getting fixed from time to time.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Back from the DEAD! 

Well Scirocco work has been slow but in the past few days I picked up the pace.

Body work :/ I dont know if it looks much better after I spent HOURS on it but meh.

yesterday I had the front end in the air trying to find out why the Drivers side wheel is 2inch more to the back of the car than the drivers. I had not turned it over in two weeks so I sat in it and turned the key and it fired right up and held an idle(this is strange because I am still playing with tuning and it hardly ever starts on the first try and the cold start is messed up) So I took this as a sign that it wanted to go for a "walk". So I dropped it down on the "new" (tires that are not bald...yet) tires I got for it and took it for a walk it will not soon forget.

Right now I am putting together the race suspension, in my head and on paper till I can afford it. So it is just sitting around.

I have a question for the Scirocco lovers of the world! I have Decals... I am not a big sticker person but I feel like I really need to give some credit to the people who helped me build this car.
*
Where to put them?*

I have thought on one of the back triangle windows, but that could get cluttered.

I have thought on the front splitter, but that was custom made for a friend and if I ever want to sell it I have to take them all off.

I have thought on the back window.

I have thought under the hood, I keep a stock look but then oil and junk gets tossed up there and the hood surface is pitted so badly I will need a new one someday anyway.

I have thought on the intake tube, but when I turbo it goes away.

I am at a loss I really want to support these people but how to do it and still look good is a question.

Tips/photos are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I spent 5 hours yesterday on one strut. Finally got the damn nut off. The allen stripped out in the first 5 seconds:what: Bent three channel locks, went out and bought a pipe wrench that did nothing, wore a hacksaw blade to nothing. They are un-destroyable so why do the allens strip so easy!

but I got it off and now the scirocco does not dip and wobble 6 inches when you push the bumper, and bottom out on a single piece of gravel in the road. Now going to go test it on the twisties!

I need someone to run the laptop, but my laptop monkey is still sleeping :/ Well a strait piped Rocco does do some hearing damage, lets go rouse him!

Quick photo update.









Dont worry the hood is not staying, it is pitted from rust too badly to save easily. 









Trying to fix the fenders.

Until something big happens


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Nuts*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CU1LXvlCvmI
http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00qvlaSZuGAiky/Hydraulic-Nut-Splitter-HHQ-27-.jpg

Use a "Heat Wrench". Heat up the nut you are trying to remove, that may break it loose.

Weld a larger nut on top of the one you are trying to remove.

Bang your head on it for 5 hours. :banghead:

Google it. Do the google before going blind from the head banging.

http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Removing_stuck_fasteners

Borrow a geologists hammer from the office and do a "Shawshank Redemption" on it.

No matter which method is used, enjoy the process. This is all for fun right?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Slow Day at Work*

slow day at work today So I made this!























































thanks to 531sb2 for measuring a rear strut bar for me while I was at work. 53"3/16 is what it ended up being.

Some paint and it will look great!


----------



## G T Igofast (Jun 2, 2008)

You are quite the crafty craftsman sir!:thumbup:



EDIT: HOLY PAGE OWNAGE!


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Def inspiration, looking for a S1 as we speak.....looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Max_O said:


> Def inspiration, looking for a S1 as we speak.....looks good :thumbup:


Best of luck in your searches! I have a spare one...but that is another story ^.^

Be sure to keep us updated when you nab one!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I worked into the dark last night. Here is what happened.



















Paint










after it dried










Got the harnesses bolted in.

The reason I wanted to do this is because there is an Auto-X coming up and I want it to be ready for one race this season. and the drivers side seat belt did not lock if you tugged on it, this is a part of the Tech Inspection for Auto-X so I did a push for the harnesses. However! When I was bolting up the lap belt for the 4-point I took the back portion of the stock seat belt out to see why it was not locking. I looked at it for about 5 seconds then gave it a hard smash on the floor. Now it works perfectly.

I plan on bolting in the Harness bar today bolt up the other side and get the seats mounted better. 

I changed the oil the other day so I might play with the tuning and take it for an extended drive.

Cheers!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> slow day at work today So I made this!


define: Homer
Something that Homer Simpson would do
Something to do with Baseball
An ancient Greek poet
A project done at work for use at home.

define: Work
A place you go to work on Homers


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> define: Homer
> Something that Homer Simpson would do
> Something to do with Baseball
> An ancient Greek poet
> ...


 I like it. Work as all the tools to help me finish.

Last night was a Nocturno-X( a Night auto-x) they are super fun and I wanted to go but my headlights did not work so I spent Sat Relaying them.







































Then I prepped it for the AutoX:



























I placed first in my class and 34th out of 84 RAW! Woot fastest VW there! I will post photos/ Vids when they are posted.

Untill then!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some videos of the event.


















There where 9 runs these are in order from first run of the night to near the last. I can see improvement! Still needs work though.

and here is a photo A buddy of mine took.





































And one from Mr. David


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

That looks like a whole lot of fun...I miss auto-x, but when my car is running that is where he's headed.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

petebee said:


> That looks like a whole lot of fun...I miss auto-x, but when my car is running that is where he's headed.:thumbup:


 Yeah Pete! 











got a helmet today so I do not have to keep using the common helmets at the events, also I am planning on hitting up the Bogus Basin Hillclimb on the 4th and 5th of September. So I am gathering safty gear. 

The helmet is a SNELL 2005 making it good for another 10 years and I got it for $35 on craigs list! SCORE! 

bad thing is that i have a hard time fitting in my car with a helmet on, any helmet. my head hits the headliner. I need about 2-3 inches of clearance. I will be playing with my seat bracket, but hte big question is should I re-move my headliner? 

By SMF rules it should be in there, but it is just a thin peice of cloth streatched accross the roof. the biggist thing that kills me is that the headliner is in almost perfect shape. There are some rips near the back by where the parcel tray would be but that is it! 

do I have the heart to remove it so I fit? 

Let me know what you think. I also need decal location ideas  

Cheers,!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph;
Let me know what you think. I also need decal location ideas :D
Cheers said:


> Option A:
> 1. Remove headliner
> 2. Stretch a bump in the roof where you head goes
> 3. Replace headliner, stretch and glue into the new "Helmet cave"
> ...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah Option A & B put me in another class. 

So as of right now it is C or change my sitting posture. 

some little updates! I am slowly collecting safety gear for the Bogus Basin Hill Climb at the start of next month. 










some more gear 









If you eyes are hurting at the above image I did this just for you. 










untill more stuff happens.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

okay I got some very cool stuff done today!!! and I think it looks SUPER sweet! 

as all good ideas start out  ( some bad ones too) 










Then I started the cutting and fitting. 




















Then welding, I don't like the way they look but I double seamed even triple seamed some places for strength, so not pretty but strong. I don't know why this aluminum did not want to get the pretty welds I try for. I spent 45 min adjusting on cutoffs still nothing. lots of tight spaces too i guess, I am kinda embarrassed  




















I was off work at 2pm today due to being in the field for a long day yesterday. SO I started fitting to the car. 










And finished product. re-sprayed the black stripe in the center of the bumper for a little freshen up, I love the shortened bumper look. 



















This is not a functional bumper as the stock one is. There are no dampers as you have seen. ALOT less absorption. I would not recommend doing this on a street vehicle, even though I do drive this to events. I am allowed to ignore myself , but you! you are to play it safe and jazz. 

That being said. This is a Rabbit aluminum bumper it weighs next to nothing, and does not rust. The stock bumper broke off due to rust one day when I stood on it, so it had to go. The brackets that I made are 750grams (side with tow hook is beefed up a lot more) and 500grams for the other side. Both brackets together weigh 1250grams that is 2.7 pounds. about three cubes if butter, this is significantly lighter than the stock set up. My _grab-something-in-one-hand-and-grab-something-in-the-other-and-move-them-up-and-down_ scale says I am saving close to 25-30lb if not more off the front. 

untill next time, any one know where to get the red tow arrow decals? 

Cheers!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Bryce, you car is not the prettiest looking rocco (but I think you know that), but it is getting more and more functional and by the results, lethal in class. And it does have a good 16V sound.:thumbup: If I/we are able, Jeff and I will have to make a trip to Bogus to take in some runs and cheer.:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks pete! 
Coming from you that means a lot, you guys have ruled the SM class for a long time and with SMF taking hold I will have lots of fun competing with you two. I really am excited/nervous for the hill climb. I think I might be over prepping, but I see this as a huge leap forward. This is not Auto-X in a parking lot. This is in fact me hurling a car I build with my own two hands up a hill as fast as it will go, a lot can happen. Keeping the some-what-shiny-side up is key goal here. No shooting for records. No peer pressure to go faster. My goal is not to go off my first time up. 

I am trying to make it functional before pretty but there are times I look at it and wish. I might start prep for paint soon :/ 

Another Nocturno-X this weekend so more night racing, which is good it keeps the motor cool.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I wouldn't say we ruled, but we had our days. And the hillclimbs are about fun and keeping the shiny side up. But they are def a notch or two up, due to the fact the cones don't mean anything but the guardrails, trees and drop-offs mean a whole lot. And I will try to make it to the last nocturnal-x.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Brycejoseph said:


> bad thing is that i have a hard time fitting in my car with a helmet on, any helmet. my head hits the headliner. I need about 2-3 inches of clearance. I will be playing with my seat bracket, but hte big question is should I re-move my headliner?
> 
> By SMF rules it should be in there, but it is just a thin peice of cloth streatched accross the roof. the biggist thing that kills me is that the headliner is in almost perfect shape. There are some rips near the back by where the parcel tray would be but that is it!
> 
> do I have the heart to remove it so I fit?


 You could remove the stock headliner, buy some headliner material (any fabric will do, really), and glue it directly to the roof. The stock headliner hangs a couple of inches below the roof, so that might do the trick for you.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Chris16vRocco said:


> You could remove the stock headliner, buy some headliner material (any fabric will do, really), and glue it directly to the roof. The stock headliner hangs a couple of inches below the roof, so that might do the trick for you.:thumbup:


 This is a good idea, but as of right now I really want ot ovoid it because it is in pretty good shape. But if it comes down to it your ideas sounds great! 

thanks!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

okay enough of this text crap photos! Or photo rather, only one, I got carried away and forgot to snap more.









This afternoon I cleaned up the rats nest of wires under the dash into something a little more manageable. I also put my headlights to a switch on the dash, and I am trying to get a switch that controls all power to headlights and ECU. This is not working as I planned when the car is running and the headlights are turned on the ECU does not get enough power so the car dies, so I need to think more about that.

anyway! Right now the motor runs and the headlights are bright and now the tail lights work so that is good.

until the Auto-x Sat night!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Gall's Law:*

"A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved from a simple system that worked. A complex system designed from scratch never works and cannot be patched up to make it work. You have to start over with a working simple system."
--John Gall

No need to start over. Simplify. Isolate parts that don't have to interact. Easy to say. Difficult to do. Worth the effort.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well last night was the Autox, and it was very eventful.

Did one run had a shudder in the motor on the track. After that run it would not start, so I pulled it aside. after a few min I thought I must be out of gas (embarrassing as hell, I over filled it last event so I was being safe)

ran got gas got back in time to finish my first set of runs. I get on the line with a co-worker and go to start and nothing, revs go up but car does not move. I figure clutch or tranny but there was no noise. I push it aside, then get a push back to the pits.

during the wait for a tow from a friend me and several fellow racers think it could be many things but after watching it with the hood open we decide on blown CV, because just one flange was turning, and nothing else.

Get a tow home from a co-worker push it into the garage, tossed a used CV I had laying around at it and fired it up. drove it back to the event and got there just as the last run group of the night was starting. I joined them and got 5 more runs. So out of the 10 runs for the night I got 6, but I still feel glad it was not something more severe.

The CV that I threw in is an old used one and clunks and rattles so I will be getting a new one before the Hill climb.

one hell of a night I got home around 12:30 and crashed(fell asleep  ). Today is clean garage/unload car day. I'll post photos as they come it.

Cheers!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well today I got a new CV so I tossed it in and moved on to trying to get it to start from cold. I got it so it would idle right after a cold start and a few little throttle blips. 

After I wait till the coolant is sitting at about 170deg and slowly push the accelerator to 6500rpm to watch the fuel map and feel for any weirdness. As soon as I hit 6500 rpm I lift off and the car dies.

When I try to start it a few seconds afterward the starter sound really weak, and it will not fire. after about ten seconds of cranking...nothing the car dies. There is no switched power anywhere. I have tested all the constant power from the batt past the fuse box and it all has 12v but as soon as I turn the key to activate the switched powers there is still nothing at the switched points and most of the constant powers drop to nothing.

Things I have replaced so far: three fuses blew. two 8amp in the fuse panel and one 5 amp to the rear lights. I moved the batt ground to a better location put a better bolt in it and ground down to the metal( because it was getting really hot at autoX). I have not seen any scoring or arc marks, did not smell anything, and did not hear anything.

I am at a loss for now I will sleep on it and see if tomorrow brings any new ideas.:banghead:

I am so close to the hill climb I need to be working on Megasquirt not a wiring phantom.

anyone ever have this happen to them


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Any current draw on the battery when it is all shut off? What were the two 8amp fuses for?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Any current draw on the battery when it is all shut off? What were the two 8amp fuses for?


 Thanks Pete for calling and helping.

Pete suggested that I take out all my fuses and put back only what I need, because most of the wiring goes around the fuse box. I took all of them out except the fuel pump relay and everything worked again.

The scirocco fires up way better now and there is less load on the electronics, so something must be grounding out hardcore.

Played with the MS a little and it came out sweet it is running great, fuel pump is making a little more noise than normal I think so maybe crap is getting to it. why is there no filter before the pump? I might have to put one in there :/


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Brycejoseph said:


> fuel pump is making a little more noise than normal I think so maybe crap is getting to it. why is there no filter before the pump? I might have to put one in there :/


Get some Seafoam or Marvel and put it in the tank according to the label, They can add a small amount of lubrication to the fuel for the pump and clean any deposits in the system. I've had the pump quiet down after this also. And there is a screen filter inside the tank at the pick-up, if you added a conventional type filter, you could reduce the head on the pump and it would most likely cause cavitation at the pump.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Get some Seafoam or Marvel and put it in the tank according to the label, They can add a small amount of lubrication to the fuel for the pump and clean any deposits in the system. I've had the pump quiet down after this also.


I tossed in some seafoam and it seemed to do the trick, quieted it down a lot! Thanks again Pete!

Been driving it a lot trying to get the kinks out, drove up Bogus with a co-worker and fellow Racer John Wirt. He just finished his 2.0 16V Turbo 1976( maybe?) Saab 99 race car and is getting it ready for the hill climb too. It was a blast to go up there with him.

Here are some photos: (Click on the photo for bigger, if you want even bigger I have them too!) These where taken with my *new camera*! so no more crappy cell phone shots! The panoramic feature is really sweet!

Fuji Finepix1800. Cheap but I love it.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice! That Saab is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

two days before the race and I got some stuff done. I have decided to go for both days, I think the scirocco will hold up fine. I weighed it today and I sit at 1840lb, just a hair above the minimum for SMF. This is without me in the car.

I will let the pictures talk:

Day they came. 13inx8in, 4x100mm, 5in backspacing, spun steel weighing 11lb each.




























Mounted: sorry forgot my camera when I went to Big-O. I also got a Race alignment while I was there. Left Front -1.4° camber, .-5° Toe: Right Front -1.9° camber, -.4° toe. 










Normal tire:









Not so normal:




































Stuff pre-staged for the weekend. My roommate left for Cali and left her car right in the way into the garage, she did not leave her keys. So the Scirocco gets to shiver outside tonight.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks good, see you on Sunday. Have fun, go fast and be safe.:thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

So, how did the weekend end up? Do you know where/when the results will be posted?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I am wading through the footage I took as well as the photos right now. So far my fastest was a 2:18 on my 2nd to last run, I only did two clean runs out of six the others had something happen or I almost span.

Today was really cold and I could not get heat in my rear tires no matter what I did so the back end kept wanting to come around on the hairpins, a new feeling for me :/

I feel like I could of been way better, but I could not get grip.

Photos and Vids soon.

Thanks for coming up!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

It was cool and windy down in town, I can only imagine how cool it was up there. 2:18 is not bad for a first time on the hill.:thumbup:


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey, Great work you're doing. Ques: does the diamond racing wheel people make an axle cover cap for folks who want to dress it up a bit? I like sure choise of silver 13" wheels. I have not had much luck with wheels above 13 in. 

ques #2: what is your source of tires and the size tire you have on those diamonds?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbobby said:


> Hey, Great work you're doing. Ques: does the diamond racing wheel people make an axle cover cap for folks who want to dress it up a bit? I like sure choice of silver 13" wheels. I have not had much luck with wheels above 13 in.
> 
> ques #2: what is your source of tires and the size tire you have on those diamonds?


Thanks!
I do not know if they do make such a thing. I do know that the wheels are lug centric and the center does not come close to our center bore, meaning there is lots of room for a center cap of some sort. I believe the guy at Diamond said that the center bore was around 60 or 59.

#2 I buy my race tires from a John B-something Tire that gets cast offs ( If you would like more info on him please PM me, he has hundreds of tires and is very knowledgeable about tires. He as answered many a question for me.) from the local race track. Most of the time these tires have been run one or two times and are 75-90% tread, and are very cost effective. Those tires are a Yokohama Avant A084 205/50R13's ( think off the top of my head.) So far I have only ran them this one hill climb and when the weather was warmer I had plenty of grip when I put my tires to the right pressures. When it got cold out I had a hard time getting them warm, but that is to be expected.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is the in car of the 2nd run on Sat ( 2:25:401) when I watched it it look really bumpy so i did not do more, i should of though.

cheers,


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I know you know this, but that was a very conservative run. At the speeds your car runs, you can leave the braking till the last marker, and use the brakes instead of coasting into the turn. And get on the power sooner and harder, let the tires do their job. But, on the "hill" is not the place to learn their limits. I ran a 2:10 on the kuhmo's with similar power as you have. You def have time to drop, but it is still a blast. And good job in keeping it on the road.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah I really wish I had the next day on Video. I cleaned up a lot of my lines and pushed braking till way later and dropped it to a 2:18 that was still conservative because I could not get heat into the rear tires I would get to the top and they would still be faintly warm.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Racing on cold tires is not fun. As you sort it out more and get comfortable with the tires, you will improve.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Got some work done!*

Hey I feel like I have not touched the Scirocco in a LONG time! Some news. I went up to Sandpoint to visit my folks the last week of Sep. and I picked up an 1996 Geo metro that I drove in High school that had been sitting at my parents for quite some time. I quickly sold that for Scirocco money!

I also scored some wall heaters to heat the garage, to stay toasty warm this winter while refreshing the Scirocco and my dads whole welding setup, which he graciously let me borrow for the winter because he does not like to work in the cold .

Today I fixed my filler neck hose that was seeping gas, and my rear motor mount which I have thought might be shot, but I did it just because. I replaced it with a rear motor mount out of a Diesel Rabbit, the shear is much higher. The Scirocco feels way WAY more solid with that mount in there! I also Fixed some little stuff all over.

Enough talking!




























I also picked up some supplies, for filling rust holes and other projects!



















Anyone know where to get a cheap welding blanket to keep slag off stuff? The ones in the Summit Catalog seem pricey!

Until I start patching her up!

Cheers,


**EDIT** 

Here are some shots of the Hill Climb!
I forgot about them!

























This was that blue corvette's first run ever they got it going the night before. So they knew nothing on how it would react. The driver loved my car and was the nicest person ever!










I have a high REZ if anyone wants! 










These people Where standing on...










...top of this hill. A really good view point I guess.

All for now! cheers,


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

Brycejoseph said:


> Anyone know where to get a cheap welding blanket to keep slag off stuff? The ones in the Summit Catalog seem pricey!
> 
> Until I start patching her up!
> 
> Cheers,


http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=welding+blanket


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Grip Driver said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?category=&q=welding+blanket


Oh man! very nice! your a life saver! I did not see this in my local HF store !:beer::beer:


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Thanks*



Brycejoseph said:


> Oh man! very nice! your a life saver! I did not see this in my local HF store !:beer::beer:


I'am looking forward to using this next summer...


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

hey bryce if u need some heavier duty welding gloves i have some at my house urs just looked a little thin so i thought id ask


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

maverik3 said:


> hey bryce if u need some heavier duty welding gloves i have some at my house urs just looked a little thin so i thought id ask


Hey hey! Thanks for offering but I will be buying a set of miller gloves.









These are super comfy and they fit my freakishly long fingers.


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

miller is the only way to go. i wore a pair like that in shop and they are super comfy


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*I bet you dont have one of these!*



maverik3 said:


> miller is the only way to go. i wore a pair like that in shop and they are super comfy


 I use them at work and the are really comfy!

On second note:
Today is a very important day in the Scirocco world! Today I am happy to announce that a Scirocco has been graced with the awesomeness!










It brought a tear to my eye, that is how magical!

Light Hearted Cheers,


----------



## xstr8^mk3x (Aug 12, 2009)

looking killer!!!!! jealous of 16v..... 

-jennacide


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

haha did you really label your switches....like you would forget?:screwy:


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> Hey hey! Thanks for offering but I will be buying a set of miller gloves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Cast thy tools upon the waters: for thou shalt find them again after many days. And lo, they shall have multiplied."
ECCLEMILLERSIASTES 11:1-2


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Started the rust filling.

First pass after putting in filler plate.









after a few more passes some filler to make it smooth.









Smoothed.









I tried to make it look like they came from the factory like this.









Other side for comparison.










and some more rust I found digging around. 









Just posting during a rest for lunch more coming.


----------



## N/A MK2 (Oct 13, 2010)

I had no idea you went this in depth with the Scirocoo Bryce! Looking good! 

- Kyle


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Kyle! I need to see your GTI! 

The scirrocco is on the back burner while the daily is having the motor swapped. Going from a Digi 8v to a CIS-E 16v, right now trying to get the computers to all talk to each other is the pain. 

Soon the Scirocco will be back in the lime light  

Cheers,


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

i need to come by and take a look at that motor swap. thx for all the help again btw:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some photos from a local get together.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*sell ?*

wanna sell that car?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

vwbobby said:


> wanna sell that car?


That is very flattering thanks!
No its not got sale, its my baby and play toy. There are so many other cars I want to own, but this is one that can stand the test of time.

:beer:

Cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I started cutting some rust today out of the rear pass rocker panel. It was not pretty. it went several layers deep. I have started making paper templates for the metal that needs to be cut to fill it.

Wish me luck :/

:beer::beer:


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

ya that was pretty horrible...... there was so much rust there


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*More work done!*

Well today it was in the high 40's so nice and warm with a little rain. I got some work done. 

I put POR-15 as far as I could reach inside of the rear rocker panel so it will be nice and sealed before I put the inside skin back in. While that was drying I decided to cut out the rain tray! 




























This is the best photo I could find of the before tray. *shiver* it was almost all gone from rust! 










and here is a sneaky shot. 









Something is going on! I cant say anything about that. If I told you I would have to kill you.  

lol :beer: for all of ya! 

Cheers,


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Um, Brice,, that is where the BATTERY TRAY was...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Progress.


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

finally got that hole patched.....:thumbup: looks pretty good too 
hey thats me!


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

KIAH!!!!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

thedj_edm_jetta said:


> KIAH!!!!!


Just enough motivation to go out and grab some photos! 





































There is the body work. Sanding down the old paint and pinstripes and getting it smooth. I plan on Going with a Silver top and a black bottom, just like the original, I may even have a friend of mine do the same pin striping again. 

Rust repair:


















Its coming along. In that last pic you can see my pile of BRAND new Aluminum rabbit bumpers ( have 3 sets of them) still in original packaging.

and that leads me to my next photo. I have been waiting to unleash this on the Scirocco world.

This is the '79 below









I have 5 Early Scirocco fenders, these are 77to 75. All of them have zero rot and just have scratches and some small dents. I have two sets of them in matching color and I think a Drivers side. I don't know what I want to do with them yet. having a spare set would be nice...but sharing the love around would be nice too.

FS-MKI-Scirocco-Heckblende

I also am really wanting this for when it is done...please someone tell me not to :/

untill next time.

Cheers:beer::beer:


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

DO IT!!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't do it! Unless you aren't going to have to mount the license plate on the bumper, IMO that takes away more than the panel adds.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

ps2375 said:


> Don't do it! Unless you aren't going to have to mount the license plate on the bumper, IMO that takes away more than the panel adds.


You can always mount it under the bumper somehow.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Don't do it! Unless you aren't going to have to mount the license plate on the bumper, IMO that takes away more than the panel adds.


lol I am thinking maybe a nice inside the window mount. I dont know. It would be a shame for it to come off while I am racing.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

okay I just got clean from working out in the garage. 

This is what I got done after work today, sorry about the crappy cell shots it was cold and dirty I did not want to drag my camera out :/ 

These came last week. 









put the inserts in and the spring mount looked tacky. 









So I cut them off 




























New front suspension of Koni Sport "yellows" and 400lb front springs on adjustable perches. 
Now I need to do some research and find out what to set the internal settings to before I put them on the car. 

The rear shocks will be the same setup but with 450lb springs. 

Untill next time.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Very nice. And just as it seems to be warming up. I'll be taking the snow tires off of both cars this weekend, so it is sure to snow soon.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Very nice. And just as it seems to be warming up. I'll be taking the snow tires off of both cars this weekend, so it is sure to snow soon.


 Yeah I know right! I am thinking of swapping my tires soon too.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Just more sanding today, and for the for seeable future! :/ I need it to warm up so I can roll it out and get more angles on it. As soon as it is 45-50 deg daily I will start Painting, wet sand, painting, wet sand, painting, wet sand, painting, wet sand, painting, wet sand, painting  

:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well all the Koni's in today. Here are some really bad photos.



















The fiddle knob.









Over the past week I have been doing a lot of this










and the garage feels so much better to be in. I almost want to go out there with a beer sit in an old seat kick my feet up and chill.

Got more of the car smooth, filled some dents, sanded some stuff. Tomorrow I will be grabing some glazing putty to fill any little things in the bondo/body. Then one more go-over with the sander. Then primer.

eace:


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

Thank you god!!!!!

Your organizing!!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Got a Good amount of Sanding done Yesterday. It was 54degF here and sunny, what a way to start the first day of march! I was going to take photos of it outside but I got so caught up I forgot!  a little more sanding and it will be paint time.

I have several cans of Automotive sealer primer that is self etching and some filler primer for any rougher spots. First AutoX is the 27th of this month so I need to get going!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a little peek at what I have been slowly working on for the past two months!









:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Ugg I just deleted my almost complete huge post :/ Time to start again.

I downed some energy drinks and got to work last night? (Now that it is tomorrow, no wait...today)

Okay two things done.

First: The car came with one turn signal, and since I will not pay what people want for a set of '77 Scirocco ones, I had to get creative.

Since my blinkers don't work and I can't find the problem why not make it stand alone like everything else is? So I bought this:










I paid no where near that much for it.

Now I have not seen something like this done before so I am antsy for the final product. So I got these to go with the wiring harness:










They are trailer lights. I got them off Amazon for cheap, however after buying them I realized I could of pulled any amber lens and pigtail off any car in the junk yard...oh wellz. The bracket was included which turned out perfectly!

This is what I did with them.














































Now that is the plan. :/ I think it will work sweet, but I have never seen anything like it. SO MANY CIRCLES!

I also busted out some masking. Normally I use newspaper that I take from the freebie rack at Winco, however I was looking at this stuff at Wal-mart and thought why not. I am not going to lie using a solid roll that you taped along the edges saved me a TON of time! It also saved a TON of tape! All that was done with 1/2 a roll! I bought 4 rolls! I will have extra! Exclamation mark!




























And I put the first coat of primer over the front end, which will be black. The rest of the car will be gray. I have not found a way to make the bottom black and not leave a monster line, so that will have to come later.










That is it for now. This weekend I will be busting out the big guns and getting more done.

For now I am le tired.

26 Days till Auto-X


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

* boing*!!!!!!


----------



## G T Igofast (Jun 2, 2008)

Dude I REALLY like the turn signal idea, Im checking this out next time im over. Warm weather soon buddy, then you can paint to your hearts content!


----------



## xstr8^mk3x (Aug 12, 2009)

looking awesome booger! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

Love the progress! now we just need to motivate my brother to get some work done on that other secret project


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

keganater said:


> Love the progress! now we just need to motivate my brother to get some work done on that other secret project


 Thanks for stopping by today you two  Lots of help! 

Right now I am in wet sanding phase :/ 
I have given up on having it fully painted by race day so i have decided to take my time and paint it over the next month or so. 

8 Days till race day and I still need to get it running again. Hopefully with a little bit better tune. 

Total hours wet sanding so far: 9( 6 today, 3 on the two coats of primer) 
:beer:


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

haha ya i needed a jump start on my project. that worked perfectly . cant wait to get back and start gettin down and dirty again. i think this spring break ill get a ton done:thumbup:


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just read through your thread. This thing looks great Bryce. I only saw your mkII when I met you. You'll have to bring this bad boy to the next gtg for me to gawk at.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

EURidahO said:


> Just read through your thread. This thing looks great Bryce. I only saw your mkII when I met you. You'll have to bring this bad boy to the next gtg for me to gawk at.


 Thanks man! I plan on it! 

I did 3 hours of wet sanding yesterday, but then the GTI started acting up so switched to that. However when I figured it out it started to hail and thunder storm so I bagged it for the day. Today it is too windy outside and cold. So I think I will start putting the front end back together today in the warmth of the garage. 

:beer:


----------



## keganater (Apr 29, 2008)

i saw it over the weekend (or thursday i think) and i want moar!!!!! post up some pics!!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I am half way through wet sanding the first coat, However there is an event on Sat. So she will go as she sits. 

And this is how she sits. 





































And the whole fleet ready for the night. 









I will be driving the Scirocco to work tomorrow to see what needs fiddling. 

I know right now that the clutch is toast...if I push the go pedal the revs jump and the noise level increases but I don't go anywhere. So this weekend will be a lesson in gradual throttle. 

Its amazing one little drive to the gas station and on the way back I could barely hold the clutch; the adrenalin was pumping so hard I was shaking.


----------



## maverik3 (Aug 25, 2010)

i see you got the wiper blade and everything ready to go. have you sealed your windows up yet? cross your fingers and pray for no rain or it will be like drivin in a bath tub:facepalm: 

btw i figgin Love those wheels:heart:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

maverik3 said:


> will be like drivin in a bath tub


 I cleaned all the dust off, but I plan on smoothing the seal cracks with silicon or RTV. I like them too


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you been using the cul-de-sac as a skidpad?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

petebee said:


> Have you been using the cul-de-sac as a skidpad?


 Shhhh I don't want anyone in SMF to know about my secret testing location. See VW has their secret testing location with a no fly zone, while I put mine under a fly zone so I would stay even more "under the radar":what:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well got the suspension for my Audi, I put it on and it rides ALOT better. Now I just need to figure out why it is retarding timing so much it barely moves.

anywho scirocco stuff!

Dropped the tranny:









took out the old ( 1,500 Km old)


















with the new to me clutch.



















This clutch grabs awesome. The Flywheel and pressure plate looked awesome so I threw them back on. If i am not thinking about it the clutch will stall the motor with out any hesitation, and zero slippage on hard shifts at high rpm I love it. Now I need more rubber and an LSD to go forward.

WTB LSD installed. will sell soul.

Cheers, :beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Update! Been super busy!

To start off Clutch is amazing. However some how a bolt fell into my speedo hole. :banghead: Nothing really happened just noise. So I was really worried about damage.

I split the case and explored, I got it. Put it back together. Everything is working well. It is leaking from the back of the diff it is only a slightly fast leak that it leaked before  

I have photos,but I am scared that Broke020 will see them so they will stay on my hard drive ^.^

I also put another 8 hours of wetsanding in. I have about a 2sq foot area left...then clean/dry/tape. Then the 2nd coat.


that brings the total of wetsanding to 17 hours on coat one.


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

you should get a line of JDM people to hold sand paper then drive that 200hp beast through it, that should cut back like 50 hours MINIMUM!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some autocross vids. sorry for the wind noise.












2nd coat of paint done! after another 2 hours of going over it with wet sanding crap. so total wetsanding for first coat 19 hours.

starting masking:

The tree/leaf looking thing is fire. I thought it needed some pizazz!









First I did all the nooks and crannies with a small brush then smooth coats on the hood and roof.










Roof










Here is a macro shot of the paint texture. It is horrific... This is why wet sanding in between coats in necessary. no idea where the bits of grit came from :/


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Looking good. Lemme know if you need some extra elbow grease on that sucker.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

EURidahO said:


> Looking good. Lemme know if you need some extra elbow grease on that sucker.


okay will do man !

After a night of drying it looks WAY better. self flattening paint FTW! Loads of sparkle!



















and a macro shot of the hood near the same shot as last night. But without the grit.


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

That looks so freaking hot man!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some Youtube videos from the side line. I have some from inside the car I will post after I have edited. Testing new suspension and on old tires makes for slow times 















***EDIT*** more Vids

























and here are some photos from the event!


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

way to hit the cone bryce.. geeze!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry it has been so long since the last update, but I have wanted to keep this a secret till this weekend and surprise everyone in SMF. 


But here is what happened. 



























































































Break the runners apart to weld them. 








Duct for intercooler. 












































































































Heat shield for the steering boot. 








































































I have more photos of the complete running setup. I am Running Audi 1.8t 240cc injectors, and they are not enough under boots I am maxing them out to get to 12:1 AFR. 

Current Setup: 
4lb of boost out of a T25 from a 1990 Saab 9000 turbo with DI, stock waste gate pressure. 
Intercooler out of a Saab 900 16v 

Manifold made from 1 3/4" Black Iron from the plumbing store. Cut into "pies" so that I could form any bend needed. 

Both the T25 and the 16v manifold flange where bought they are both 1/2' mild steel. 

The down pipe is made from 2 1/4 Exhaust pipe. 

I am running 4lb of boost with 10.5:1 compression. 93 octane fuel. The coldest NGK plugs that i could get at Shucks, but gapped differently. Instead of the .028 I set it to .022 and all detonation at WOT stopped, with some spark retardation in the megasquirt spark map. 

It runs like a raped ape.


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Nice Plumbing*

Very impressive. Ridiculous, passionate dedication to a silly hobby. (A.K.A "the purpose of existence") 

The wiring, not so much 

Here's some inspiration: 










It won't help it get around the course faster. 

But, 
It will make it more reliable; accommodating; serviceable and both of you less irritable. 

Also, you'll be able to swap engines between runs like others swap wheels.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well fixed some minor issues. There is a Hillclimb next weekend so I am getting ready for that. Fixing exhaust rattles and leaks.

I replaced the tranny and prettied up the wiring. Here is a shot of before with the wiring.









Here is the new tranny and wiring cleaned up from above the tranny. I still need to clean up at the firewall. I also put the coil on the other side of the firewall to keep it away from the turbo heat.








I also out the rear wing on, I will install the front splitter nearer to the hillclimb. More of an air brake, to keep me from going too fast on the hill with boost 


























and here is the most resent engine bay pic.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

here are some in car from Freezout hill climb where I came in second.










this one was my fastist with a low 1:50's


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Oh boy! Bringing this back from the grave!

The turbo is still running strong. I have been working on two tunes one for HWY cruising for the trip to Water Works next weekend and one for racing.










I bumped up the injectors, from the Audi 1.8t (280cc) to RC Racing 440cc. Way more comfortable under boost now.

I have been driving it hard a lot trying to get something to break, so that I can fix it before the long drive to Tacoma and the three hill climbs in September.

Bogus Basin: Boise , Pioneer: in southwest Montana, and Mary Hill in eastern Oregon.

Only issue is that while the car is warming up after it has been sitting for a day or two. The exhaust does not smoke, but then when I go to drive it for the first 5 min it BLOWS white smoke. Then it is gone without a trace. Its like I dumped sea foam in the vac lines. After driving it around for 5 min it goes away and I cant get it to smoke after that.

I have taken apart all of my charge pipes and looked for oil, but that got me nothing. I am thinking the coolant of the turbo is leaking while its cold then seals up while hot, burning the coolant off till its gone. I am worried about the head gasket, ARP bolts in the near future along with a better quality.

Cheers all!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> Oh boy!...
> 
> Only issue is that while the car is warming up after it has been sitting for a day or two. The exhaust does not smoke, but then when I go to drive it for the first 5 min it BLOWS white smoke. Then it is gone without a trace. Its like I dumped sea foam in the vac lines. After driving it around for 5 min it goes away and I cant get it to smoke after that.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the SR-71 leaking problem:
http://www.mahalo.com/answers/why-did-the-sr-71-blackbird-leak-fuel-and-how-was-this-overcome

When speed is the main goal, other things must be sacrificed. 

[insert quote about women/sex here]


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

we should call it SR 77, silverbird!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> Sounds like the SR-71 leaking problem:
> http://www.mahalo.com/answers/why-did-the-sr-71-blackbird-leak-fuel-and-how-was-this-overcome
> 
> When speed is the main goal, other things must be sacrificed.
> ...



As much as I would like to say I think that far ahead...I don't. Speaking of the fuel leak's When I top off the tank some fuel sloshes out around the first few corners. I guess one of my hoses on the vents in the top passenger side came off. I like to say I am balancing the car with every turn.



ziggirocco said:


> we should call it SR 77, silverbird!


^.^ very cleaver! Hmmm let me find some SR-71 decals and modify them slightly. I hit Mach 3+ yesterday on the way to work so why not! I did not even need an atmosphere suit!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks to some inspiration from "U JELLY" at WaterWerks, sorry mate I forgot your screen name! I did a slight polish on my intake manifold.

I also made a shield for the top of my radiator to protect it from dings.

Before, see the rough patches on the radiator?










The first few passes with 800grit and a sanding block.









Several sheets later, the thick paint I used clogged up the sand paper really quickly.









And after several passes with dry 1000 grit I did some with a wet 1000 grit and it is pretty nice! You can see the new shield here too.










Shield.


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

Pure sex dude!! I like it!!!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Scirocco evolving, Martha Stewart or Tranasauraus?*

Can't wait to see how it turns out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrDG4sPul8w

or

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/fight_club/concerns.wav


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is a photo a friend of mine took while we were driving back from WaterWerks.:beer: Thanks Mitch!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That looks like it was nice part of the drive.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks Pete! It was very enjoyable. 

I just tore the tranny apart to put new seals in and now it is sitting assembled again waiting to go back in, lets hope that everything sealed up! I also have brand new CV's to go with it! 

I also decided that my air filter 3inches from my turbo manifold was not a brilliant idea so I fabbed up an intake tube to drop the filter to the front of the engine bay. More details on that when I finish the paint. 

In the mean time enjoy these awesome photos that Joel with WaterWerks took. I hope that they don't mind I re-hosted them.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

OKay! Starting off with some sillyness! I taped up my hood so I could draw a mock up of what was underneath it. I did this so I could brainstorm Scoop/vent ideas. My friend decided to spice up the engine bay. The motor is now a Godzilla! That breaths fire, and apparently a vollyball court on my catch can  



















Here is my intake setup now. The turbo spool is almost silent with this long tube. This gives me a frowny face  but I know its much better for the motor! 



















RED!!!! 










The blue connectors will go as soon as I can find Black ones. 



















Watch out for puddles!  










I also have been working on an Intercooler mister/sprayer that I can toggle from the engine bay. I cannot mist on an Autox corse. I dont know about the hill climbs, I did not see anything in the rules. but mainly from the heat soak issues I ran into on the long hills heading to waterwerks. This will let me try and lower intake temps from the inside while driving. 

On the bottom of my inter cooler ducting. Aimed at the top of the duct to scatter water everywhere. This is the only nozzle I could find in my garage so I used it for prototyping. I would like to find a tri-nozzle in the junkyard and use that. 

**Question** Anyone know the PSI of the OEM Scirocco washer pump. I found a great garden website that sells the perfect mister but it opens at 25PSI :/ They are cheap enough I might have to get it for ****s and giggles.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Two things, 

1: you need to find a TB w/o the reduction orifice on the primary. I have a middle section from a 16V car that might work(I don't remember if the plates are still in it), but you can have it if you want it. 

2: The washer pump is most likely way below 25psi,. 

Have you driven much with the new set up yet? Does the new intake location help with IAT's? And any associated heatsoak? 

OH, nice art work.:thumbup:


----------



## Rannoch (Mar 19, 2008)

You should be able to remove that reduction piece.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Rannoch said:


> You should be able to remove that reduction piece.


 I have fiddled with it before and it looks like there is a brass vacuum fitting that goes through right before the butterfly, and is holding it in place. I am worried that the brass fitting ill break if I tug too hard leaving me with a hole in my throttle body I dont want. 

True, I could patch it, but I dont want something going wrong ^.^ It was REALLY in there when I was tugging and prying on it. 

I will look at it closer next time I have the intake boot off  

Thanks guys!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You should be able to pull that tube out (so I've heard). But if you have to drill it, you can plug it with a screw and some loctite to help seal, so no small pieces go thru the motor and the turbo.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some vids shot at the last autoX I went as a shake down run. Nothing happened so that is good. 

However I dont know if it was me having ot re-learn how to drive autoX, old tires, a dirty course, or suspention issues but I could not keep the car in a strait line. 

here are some clean ones 





 



 and here is the oh **** moment. 




 
New set of tires are coming I got some Hoosier TD's They are made for light cars doing short runs and are DOT so that is good. I am scared I will not be able to find tires and will have to go to a full slick bumping me to XP 

cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well kinda of a large update. The Hillclimb season ended last weekend and over the year I placed: 3rd at Freezout, 2nd at Bogus, 2nd at Pioneer and 3rd at Mary Hill. I had a ton of fun and the car took the beating to and the events as well as the weekend of racing without any issues!

Also a blast from the past!

Here are some photos from the night I picked it up!















































Good stuff.

Here are some photos and stuff from Pioneer and mary hill hillclimb!














































AND some other Scirocco's showed up!!!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some vids from the hill climb.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow, I see what you mean by the inside tire smoking coming off the corners. Get that LSD! Hopefully with the off-season coming, you can save some monies and get it done.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow, over a month since my last update! Well drove it to a local meet, which went very well, now I am tearing it down for the winter rebuild.

Here are some photos of the progress tonight.

Just starting draining the fluids. This is also a good baseline for the start-to-finish photos in the end!






























I got that restriction out of the throttle body, however there was damage. 

the hole, this is as small as I cold make it.



















Here is the damage. The drill caught and shot through eating a small section of the butterfly. So I will be hunting for a new one. I should of just taken it out to start with... :/










Here is the radiator mister setup. the yellow nozzles are the misters.









Bay getting emptied.









Here are some ideas for the vents above the turbo, so that the high pressure zone at the base of the windshield will push some air back there, as well as let the heat from the turbo go somewhere.




























I will post more updates this weekend.

:beer: for all your winter projects.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you considered some ceramic coating to help control heat? Seeing as you are tearing it down, this would be an opportune time, like the turbine hot-side and manifold and dp.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Have you considered some ceramic coating to help control heat? Seeing as you are tearing it down, this would be an opportune time, like the turbine hot-side and manifold and dp.


If I can find a turbo blanket for cheap I may use it, however cost is the main key here. If I can let heat out or air in, I think I should start there, however I will start looking online for ceramic coating places :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

http://modametals.com/. Right here in town. And you know him as the SRRSCCA's former RE. (DJ) http://www.idahomotorsports.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


----------



## GoKraut (Mar 29, 2005)

I love the progress. The Oh shit video was great - but you eaaaasily corrected :thumbup:

-Rob


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> http://modametals.com/. Right here in town. And you know him as the SRRSCCA's former RE. (DJ) http://www.idahomotorsports.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=149


Its looking at about $200-250 to get the down pipe, the hotside of the turbo, the manifold and the intake tubes.

I think its a deal, however that cash can be going to a LSD. Speaking of which...Pete you think Rod will build me one? He just has to say when he is free so I can order the LSD.



GoKraut said:


> I love the progress. The Oh shit video was great - but you eaaaasily corrected :thumbup:
> 
> -Rob


Thanks  It did not feel like it was going to be saved.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Brycejoseph said:


> Its looking at about $200-250 to get the down pipe, the hotside of the turbo, the manifold and the intake tubes.


Is that with his current sale going on?




Brycejoseph said:


> I think its a deal, however that cash can be going to a LSD. Speaking of which...Pete you think Rod will build me one? He just has to say when he is free so I can order the LSD.


Right now he is recovering from some serious oral surgery, I'm wanting him to do a 5th gear swap for me, so when he gets healed enough, he will let me know. And I'm sure he will be happy to install the LSD and go thru the tranny for you.If it were me, I'd jump on the ceramic coating and save for the LSD and install, it is after the "off season" and the car is down any way.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Is that with his current sale going on?
> 
> 
> Right now he is recovering from some serious oral surgery, I'm wanting him to do a 5th gear swap for me, so when he gets healed enough, he will let me know. And I'm sure he will be happy to install the LSD and go thru the tranny for you.If it were me, I'd jump on the ceramic coating and save for the LSD and install, it is after the "off season" and the car is down any way.


No he texted me back saying if I get some colors he is trying to get rid of it will be lower. I have been fighting with myself all day over the price, it seems like the money can go to many other things. 

I need ~$700 worth of motor/ brakes/ bushings. all OEM stuff
$125 ARP head bolts.

~$300 for springs.

~unknown for 4 point cage.

Its just low on the list. Unless I can see some good info on why coating my stuff would be worth the cost, it is going on the back burner.

I have about $1,300 saved for the LSD if he is unable to get to it soon I will spend it on other parts. We will see


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I haven't gotten any time line on when he will be able to work on stuff, yet.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

More Progress tonight.

Stuff for the motor re-build.









Alternator re-fresh, nothing amazing. Lets hope it still works after I took it apart ^.^




























Started on the raintray vents.





























They look uneven, but it is the angle that they are at. It took about and hour and a half with a screw driver bending these so carefully.












And some high temp header paint on the inside.










I may work on the exhaust tomorrow, the motor bits should be here on Monday or Tuesday.

:beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Before you use that ball hone, return it and get a 3 stone hone, they do a much better job.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Before you use that ball hone, return it and get a 3 stone hone, they do a much better job.:thumbup:


I used a stone hone on my GTI and I did not like the mirror finish. My friend is the owner of the ball hone and his motor came out amazing with it, so I am a believer of the ball hone for now.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

OK, I have had better luck with the 3 stone hone, I never got a mirror finish with it. Lots of Marvel Mystery Oil for lube, and plenty of motion to give a good pattern for the rings to seat against.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well popped the head off cause I was simi-bored today.

all was going well!

some interesting oily buildup on the intake ports...









The head is looking pretty clean! that is good 









Piston #1 fairly normal build up.










Moving on to Piston #2.
What is that dark mark in the back of the piston?











Oh no its missing some bits of the piston edge.










Well that is not all its missing, same piston on the front.










Well I thought, that sucks new pistons I guess... wait what does the HEAD look like?!?!?!










Uggg that is not good!










What it is supposed to look like  











So yeah, I am in search of a new head and new pistons. The block is spotless! * Thank god*

At this point I am guessing that the damage is from detonation while tuning the car, back when I had only 230cc injectors, and I had no idea how to play with the spark table. and that tiny intercooler heat soaked very easily. :/ 

So yeah.... my plans to fix this and to keep it form happening in the future are as follows:

*Use big injectors! *i currently am running 440cc RCracing injectors. on the old ones I was at 100% under boost which leaves a margin for error that is far too small.

*careful with the tune* I have learned a ton since I started, lets hope I don't do anything amazingly dumb!

*find a bigger intercooler from the get go* If you are doing a junkyard fab, like I was to get this turbo up and running, and you only have a small intercooler drop the compression a little at least. If you plan on keeping the compression high then just buy a larger cheap intercooler of Ebay.

*Detonation is bad* If your car has knock sensing then use it. Megasquirt at the moment does not have a tried and trued knock sensing function. I plan on using the Saab APC system out of a Saab 900 Turbo. Its a small black box in the drivers fender.

APC is a standalone knock sensing/boost control system. It is connected to knock sensors so it can "listen" for knock. APC's main function is controling the amount of boost going to your wastegate. Your wastegate could be set to 4psi, but if you set the APC to 10psi then APC will not allow boost to go to the wastegate till it hits 10psi. Unless it senses the motor having pre-detonation. Then it instantly retards your boost by a set amounts till the pre-detonation goes away. When the knock stops the APC increases boost by the set amount.

The settings are controlled on the APC board with "Pot" switches. Somewhere on www.saabrally.com there are guides on how to change out some of the resistors on the board to get even more tune ability.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Just got back from a trip to visit the Fam and waiting for me was a nice big pile of parts!


----------



## MickR (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh hey, so I have a question for you regarding the turbo venting you are doing in the rain tray. I always thought as much heat should be allowed to get into the turbo as possible. Are you trying to get heat away from your intake? Could you have just put an effective heat shield between the intake and the turbo?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

MickR said:


> Oh hey, so I have a question for you regarding the turbo venting you are doing in the rain tray. I always thought as much heat should be allowed to get into the turbo as possible. Are you trying to get heat away from your intake? Could you have just put an effective heat shield between the intake and the turbo?


My understanding is that the hot side of the turbo likes heat for longevity. I do not know that much about efficiency of the heat with the gasses being compressed.

This heat soaks into the cast iron and makes a weak (the closer to one temperature one side is to the other the weaker it is) thermal gradient. You can see the bright red change to orange. hot to cold.







]

This makes the turbo happy as long as the gradient, in the metal is small or as close to the same temp. So if your warming up the car it heat soaks to that temp OR when you are running the car very hard the whole hot side absorbs as much heat as it can and now the gradient is even from the inside of the turbo to the outside. 

You start getting cracking of the housing when you have sudden gradient changes. 

Example, a long hard hill when you are under boost for a long period of time, the turbo is happy cause its not changing temperature, at least after the first few seconds of WOT. It is just chugging along nice and hot. You get to the top and dump water on the turbo. The inside is super hot and the outside has been chilled drastically. This is an extreme example but the visualization pretty good.

The vents are to reduce the under hood temp's in an area of the engine bay that is hard to get air flow into. You are right letting this air get to the turbo would not help things because it would always be trying to cool the cast iron of the hot side making a stronger thermal gradient. 

This is not the plan, I plan on wrapping the down pipe and having a turbo blanket on the hot side of the turbo to keep it happy and warm. Any heat trapped in the air behind the motor can escape, not the heat in the metal. The "cold" side now is isolated from the heat and getting air flow to help cool it.

I think that was a really long, poorly written way to say...I am running a heat shield. 

How much of this is hard, stone cold true science? I have no idea. This is just what I think about when..ya...know...thinking about stuff.  I could be 105% wrong on all of this and would love to be corrected!

:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Large Update!*

Gooood evening ladies and gentlemen. Large update tonight.

To start off my Piston woe's.

I pulled apart my spare motor to find out it was a ABA bottom end. I guess I just never looked to see what kind of 2.0L it was 










Rod length difference of ABA rods.









Thanks to my friend Pat. I traded him my ABA block and my old 9A rods for a very nice set of 9A rods/pistons. You saved my ass man!

Anyone doing a quick search will see the interesting ways to frankenstein ABA stuff. You can do a 16V head on a ABA block, Pistons may need notching. you can put ABA pistons on 9A rods, but you need to make the wristpin 1mm larger on the 9A rod. 

Here some some awesome info: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1535079-lets-get-a-ABA-16v-Parts-List-FAQ-Thread-going

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a shot of the piston damage when I pulled it out. Ouch!










On the head that was toast I thought I would tear out all the valves and jazz with my new Valve spring tool. This thing works awesome! A few seconds to remove the keepers and it installs them too! It can also install valve stem seals.




























a few taps...









TADA!









Magnets inside grab the keepers.









ready to pop out.










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I Installed my ARP head studs, these are super easy to install. I spent about 45 min cleaning out the block threads, just to be safe!




























aaaaand the head on. This is a 1.8L head that I had on my ABA spare motor block. I spent about 3 hours cleaning the damn thing. :/










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

also here is the hole in the throttle body I made to get rid of that restriction.










I threaded the hole and threaded this bolt end into the throttle body lathered up with JB weld. lets hope it does not leak!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

So how does that tool install them?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> So how does that tool install them?


there is an insert piece that has a point on the tip, you slide that in and it hits the valve down past the keepers and when it springs back the keepers catch.






Our VW springs are too heavy to do by hand, but same way.


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*A more poetic turn of phrase has not been heard.*

... "body lathered up with JB weld."...

have fun, but, be careful son.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

that looks nifty, you may have to let me borrow it to tear down our damaged head.:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> ... "body lathered up with JB weld."...
> 
> have fun, but, be careful son.


I forgot to throw in that it was a kiddy pool full for JB weld. 



ps2375 said:


> that looks nifty, you may have to let me borrow it to tear down our damaged head.:beer:


Yeah it took me maybe thirty min to get the head down to the scrap aluminum. pulling off the valve stem seals was the most time consuming.


To day I found out why my Pass. wheel was 1inch farther toward the rear of the car, the "finger" on the back side of the control arm was bent... so ordering new ones. Cause they will be all clean I will weld some gussets on them for strength. Probobly overkill but it will be fun!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

UPDATE!

First off head over to the Fabrication Forum for some cool stuff. Here is a teaser!
(BTW Google images changed their layout and I am having trouble getting bigger photos out of them! )









*Wiring:*

I am starting to clean things up, here is my system for grounds in the engine bay.




















I will be using the same system for Switched power in the engine bay and under the dash.

*Heat:*

This is a heat blanket from under a Ford truck's bed. The Exhaust runs close to the bottom of the bed so when trailer companies install a gooseneck hitch they remove these to put the hardware on. My local trailer shop gave me several. They happen to be sticky on the back side still!




























*Exhaust:*

Started working on the Mid-dump, however I ran out of cut-off wheels :/ Please excuse the mess it always gets crazy midproject 










*Oil:*

I think I found an okay place for my oil cooler, I am still on the fence about "flow" I out the inlet on top so the pump is not having to push through the cooler. I dunno if it really matters at all!










This will allow me to run my yellow inner lights and leave cooling room.

More coming during/after christmas!:snowcool:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good! Where did you get that wire distribution block you used for the grounds?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Looking good! Where did you get that wire distribution block you used for the grounds?
> 
> 
> Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


I got it locally from "Husky Auto Electric" They mainly have truck and 18wheeler stuff, but some groovy stuff.

This is a 8 way distribution thingy, they get it from some supplier with a minimum order of $1500, so when i saw one on the shelf and wanted two more I put it on their list. It took two months to get it ordered :/ I don't remember internet searches being successful, I hope you find something.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool thanks, how much$$ do they go for?


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I think $33 with tax. Kinda pricy in my book, but they will pay for them selves with ease of wiring in new systems!

BTW I love your build!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*MOAR!*

Lets see updates! I have started on wiring, but I will post photos of the before, progress and after when I am finished.

New stuff! My turbo “blanket” came in to day, I will have to modify it to fit my internal wastegate, but it would work nicely.


DSCF2828 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

I swapped the cams out of my dailydriver GTI and dropped them into the Scirocco, I think they are Autotech 272/something's

Stock cam:

DSCF2815 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Autotech?

DSCF2816 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

I got all of my scilicon connectors in so I mocked up the intercooler piping.


DSCF2817 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Here is a shot from the front. I think a few “speed holes” in the front bumper will help with airflow.


DSCF2821 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF2827 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

I also did some sanding/minor polish on the valvecover.


DSCF2830 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


that is it for now! Happy new years!


----------



## HubsMKIV (Sep 15, 2011)

Subscribed. :thumbup::beer: I picked this up for $200 a few months ago slowly but surely getting it fixed.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

oh man! nice find! What are your plans for it? Hopefully your rust is under control :/ I swear I can see this car rusting away in front of me


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*more more more!*

some small updates.

Got some lights fitted, here is the walk through i used Here.

DSCF2847 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF2850 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Intercooler piping fabbed up.

I am thinking Painting it Matte Black to match the manifold. Let me know what you think.


DSCF2851 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF2852 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


here is another question, should i used this "Turbo Intercooler" pipe in this location? or should I make it just normal like the others?


DSCF2853 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Let me know what you guys think 

Cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*small update.*

Seat came! it is SUPER light.


DSCF2873 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF2872 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

pardon the mess. I have been using it as my computer chair for a few days now, very comfy.

DSCF2875 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Exhaust wrap came. This is 1" X 50ft, I was able to wrap 3 of my 4 runners with it. So I ordered up more of it :/ Its amazing how much you use.


DSCF2874 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


I Ordered a Peloquin LSD from www.thescirocco.com, awesome prices and amazing resource for Questions. I will order from him again.

20ft of 1.74" .095 DOM tubing on its way for the roll cage. It will give me enough for the main hoop and the major lengths, for the 4 point. If I am feeling up for it I will add a Halo bar and make it a 6 point.

Eibach springs are on their way with the correct Lb's I think I did 450lb front 600lb rear and I will be installing a small front sway bar. I will have to look at them when they get here.


untill next time.

:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Cage.*

Started bending the roll cage on Sat. 

I got this hint from Pirate4X4.com they build amazing cages for offroad use over there. 

Measure the inside of the car, then mark it on a big flat area. 
 
DSCF2903 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

Start bending by using the markings as a template, DONT forget to account for the bending of the tubing. 

 
DSCF2904 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2905 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

putting the final bend in. 
 
DSCF2907 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

I also installed the Neuspeed short shift kit I found in the junkyard. Now it is for a MK2 so the OEM sifter arms do not work, however if you cut and shorten the " push forward" arm... like so. 

 
DSCF2900 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

it works awesomely. I say it removed about 3/4 of an inch out of my shift knob travel. We will see how I like it when I start driving it. 

 
DSCF2896 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2899 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

You can also see the notch I had to cut in my weighted shift rod so that it would pivot. 

Until next time! Hopefully LSD will be here this week and my springs too! 

:beer::beer:


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Pirate Trigonometry*



Brycejoseph said:


> Started bending the roll cage on Sat.
> 
> I got this hint from Pirate4X4.com they build amazing cages for offroad use over there.
> 
> :beer::beer:


 Finally, "Real" applications of that painful to learn Trig. 

Arrrr


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> Finally, "Real" applications of that painful to learn Trig.
> 
> Arrrr


 I did not use a single bit of math...well I divided lengths of pipe by 2 to find the midpoint that's it


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like you are really doing some work!:thumbup:


----------



## dubstepper (Nov 1, 2010)

Will this be done by April? I want a ride again before I leave!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> I did not use a single bit of math...well I divided lengths of pipe by 2 to find the midpoint that's it


 Bisect the line. 

Yeah, just like Euclid did. 

http://aleph0.clarku.edu/~djoyce/java/elements/bookI/propI10.html 

All you need is a string, and a piece of charcoal write with. 

Brain tools are the most useful kind of tools. 

Brain stools are brain farts gone wrong.


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

beautiful work 
just a thought have you considered using a mk2 or passat 16v manifold to shorten and reroute the ic piping????


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Looks like you are really doing some work!:thumbup:


 Thanks Pete! I am still waiting on the LSD, how long are shipping times normally from thescirocco.com? 



dubstepper said:


> Will this be done by April? I want a ride again before I leave!


 I hope so! 



george.redinger said:


> Bisect the line.
> 
> Yeah, just like Euclid did.
> 
> ...


 I am Quoting that last bit, that is really funny! 



LubsDaDubs said:


> beautiful work
> just a thought have you considered using a mk2 or passat 16v manifold to shorten and reroute the ic piping????


 if the throttle was on the other side I would have to run 4 90deg bends to get things around the alternator and timing belt. Not to mention the electric Passat throttle body does not clear the "fin" with the timing mark on the valve cover. I was playing with making a SRI, maybe with a 16v bottom and a AWP manifold. 

Thanks for the input


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

They are shipped directly from the manufacturer. Not sure on the time line.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> They are shipped directly from the manufacturer. Not sure on the time line.


 It will be two weeks on Friday. I think I am jumping the gun, but I don't want to lose Rod's help :/


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That will not be an issue. He'll be available when ever you get the diff.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*SEAT!*

Good evening. 

This afternoon I made the seat bracket for the Kirky seat and test fit the roll bar. 

 
DSCF2911 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2912 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2913 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2916 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2915 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 


Test fitting helmet clearance. I think I will bump the roll bar forward about two inches. 

 
DSCF2920 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2921 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Da is impressed*

Nice.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*getting closer.......getting closer.....almost there......alittle farther!*



george.redinger said:


> Nice.


 Thanks  

Unboxed the springs today, for the fronts. 

 
DSCF2930 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2931 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

Then I cut some speed holes in my front bumper, giving me about +32 free horsepower! Naw they are for the intercooler behind it. 

 
DSCF2932 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

I also painted the car bottom from the front seat mounts to the rear. 

 
DSCF2933 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

 
DSCF2936 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

Here is the only before shot I could find. This is from when I replaced the spare tire well. 
 
HPIM1909 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 


I also got my cage plates welded in, I managed NOT to burn the whole place down which is a good thing. The paint will be ground off when the cage gets welded in. 

Drivers side. 
 
DSCF2935 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr 

Pass side. 
 
DSCF2934 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Evolution*

Cleaning Evolution: 

Engine -> Car interior -> Garage -> House -> Mind


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*a week or so worth of progress.*

Well Updates. Here is what I have been doing over the weeks.

My LSD came!


DSCF2988 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Bolts & Bearings included.

DSCF2989 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

I have been POR-15'ing everything I can reach! 

Engine bay: Before


DSCF2991 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Engine bay: After


DSCF2992 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF2990 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

While painting I found that the raintray above my fuse panel was rusted pretty bad!


DSCF2998 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

so I wire wheeled it down, and hit it with two coats of POR-15.


DSCF2999 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Then hit it with two layers of Fiberglass. I wanted something that would not seep water, I also shaped it to funnel into the drain hole in the bottom left. (I will have to drill it out when it drys ^.^)


DSCF3001 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Just a photo showing how i shaped my Cage to body mounts. These are for the rear arches.


DSCF3003 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Here is the cage. This was the final Mock up before welding.


DSCF3002 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

It is now welded in. I could not get any photos cause it got dark out while I was welding, but I will grab some more in the upcoming days.

The local guy putting my LSD in, Rod, just called me and told me that it was ready for pick up so I will go and grab it from him tomorrow morning.

As for now I smell like burning paint and welding. So a shower for me!

Cheers all! :beer::beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Very nice to see the progress.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Very nice to see the progress.:thumbup:


Thanks Pete! I want to start driving it, with all these days in the 50's I could be out tuning!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Picked up the tranny today!


IMG_4114 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


IMG_4115 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

First thing I did.


DSCF3007 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

so I could paint it gloss black! I feel kinda bad cause Rod put so much work into cleaning it!


DSCF3008 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Masked off the "Tool Tray" and painted it to match the bay.


DSCF3010 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Picked this up today for an amazing price from a friend. 

Its amazing the difference from my Fujifilm. My Fujifilm is 12.8 Mp and the Cannon is only 8Mp but the clarity (Both on auto mode cause I don't know how to use it yet ^.^) when zoomed in at full size is shockingly clearer on the Cannon...as it would be 


DSCF3004 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


and some more cage shots. Not amazing welding, but good penetration and coverage.


IMG_4117 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


IMG_4118 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


IMG_4117 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


IMG_4120 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


IMG_4126 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

OK, it is your transmission to do as you want, I have seen one painted tranny, ut don't remember how it looked in the car. I'll save my opinion after I see it installed.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> OK, it is your transmission to do as you want, I have seen one painted tranny, ut don't remember how it looked in the car. I'll save my opinion after I see it installed.


I wanted to leave it nice and shiny, but I know after a few races and long hauls to events it would get covered in grease and ****. so black will hide all that


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Gold Anodize*

http://www.focuser.com/atm/anodize/anodize.html

Be proud of your tranny. 

Spend where it matters.

(it does not matter, it's a hobby)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gold-D.jpg


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Compression drop. Not an elegant solution but we will see how it goes.


DSCF3011 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Put the head on and gave the ARP head studs just a nuge over normal Torque.


DSCF3019 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3017 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Here is the painted tranny right after I got it in, so the wires are everywhere.


IMG_4267 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


I got The "Behind the driver dump" Exhaust. I jut call it a Mid-dump. Hangs higher than I thought it would if I notice it bouncing around I will weld a hanger on back there. I REALLY want to know what it sounds like. If it is not to my liking then I will take out that chunk and weld a different style of muffler.

Of course I will post videos of sounds when it is running 


DSCF3026 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


And some shots of the engine bay all bolted together! I just need to add fluids and bolt the suspension up. I think tomorrow will be interior work.


DSCF3042 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3035 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3030 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Pardon the "censor" you will see that tomorrow.


DSCF3040censor by Brycejoseph, on Flickr\

and a little hidden gem. 

the "L" fell off :/ " Braucht Mehr...OW?"


DSCF3055 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I went for first start tonight. one it was turning over really slow ~150 RPM then it was obvious that it was the batt. so I jumped the car and continued to fiddle. 

Here is what I have.

Turns over slow. 
The spark plugs are amazingly clean and done smell like fuel so maybe no fuel.
Spark, when tested with a plug, is very slow. When key is turned to switched power there is a single spark then nothing. When I turn the key to crank the engine it does spark very slowly( Spark every half second or so)

So I am thinking by lowering the compression by one point, and adding cams, what could of changed that much from the old setup.

Untill next time!

Dont worry photos are coming!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Check your grounds. You had this apart and painted a bunch of stuff.


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

I like what you've done so far :thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Check your grounds. You had this apart and painted a bunch of stuff.


 Good plan. I ground off where the grounds are, but the rustoleum Hardhat stuff is tough, so I will double check.



rains said:


> I like what you've done so far :thumbup:


Thanks! :beer:


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> Good plan. I ground off where the grounds are, but the rustoleum Hardhat stuff is tough, so I will double check.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


If you had gold plated everything you would not have this problem.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

george.redinger said:


> If you had gold plated everything you would not have this problem.


I will keep this in mind for next time 

Well the issue tuned out to be my own brain fart, See sig below. one of the injector clips was not seated fully. :screwy:

So yeah it fired right up after I check that. A big shout out to Pete for helping get my thoughts in a row about the Megasquirt stuff :beer: to you.

Well here are some photos! Starting were we left off of course.

"uncensored"

DSCF3040 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Headliner


DSCF3058 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3059 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3061 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3062 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

one of the places I had to join two lenghts of fabric. I hid the seam under the roof bar. I think it turned out pretty damn skippy.


DSCF3067 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


Cage


DSCF3071 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3073 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

i had too much fun with some photo editing software :/


DSCF3042edit by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Adding some extra padding to my Kirky seat for those long drives!


DSCF3078 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3080 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

And with the cover on. Dont worry the other seat is not mounted.


DSCF3083 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


AAAAAAAANNNNNNNNDDDDDDDDDDDDD here it is


DSCF3090 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3091 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

And the first start vid!





I might have unveil my secret project that the Scirocco community will probably ban me for! :thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks good and sounds good.:thumbup: And I couldn't quite make out what that was in the background,,, Headliner and cage look good.:beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well i have been working on the car quite often getting little bugs worked out. driving around tuning getting gas through it.

as of right now its running on 10 PSI boost and taking it very nicely. Only issue I have had is my catch can filled up and the engine starting eating the gross milky slime that had built up in there.

So i drained it. It is about as thick as cream and kinda a off white/green tint. I am noticing some oil loss, about 1/2qt every 200km or so and no coolant loss. So I don't know why there is so much crankcase slime in the catch can. As of right now i am going to blame some of it on the break in oil, but I don't think that is the whole story.

Anyway today is the first day of AutoX and i am skipping because it is AMAZINGly nice out today so I am working on the Secret Project, which is just about ready to unveil!

I have been doing some AutoCAD modeling and wind tunnel testing of the Scirocco, its crude but better than the Theory crafting I have been doing.

 Scirocco profile match compare by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

It appears the front splitter does the most for changing the air flow pattern over the car. The rear spoiler area fills up with air very quickly when at speed, however the change in deceleration and acceleration is quite cool.

There is a PSI function on this AutoCAD plug in and by my ****ty math there should be "very roughly" 60Lb of down force created by the front splitter alone, at 40 MPH. The rear spoiler is making about 20Lb of "downforce" (Its more of push back and down force)

Very cool stuff! Now I can play with all sorts of areo, get ready for even MORE CRAZY DUCHEBAG WINGS.


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*Duchbag wind tunnel testing*



Brycejoseph;76675541... I am working on the Secret Project said:


> The douche bag started out as a secret project.
> 
> Not everyone appreciated the results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

The wings are not the secret, they are very flamboyant and posted everywhere online. I need some sunny days to work on it so I can unleash it soon.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Good deal!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry I have been so long in replying! The scirocco is running awesome! I even got to daily drive it for about two weeks when my daily beater GTI stopped running well. 

here is a small update! 

Secret project is DONE!!!!! 

Go here for more info. 


also here are some photos that a friend of mine, Greg, took of the Scirocco! 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

 
Scirocco and Trailer by gregory_gdp, on Flickr 

cheers all!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well update after a loooong time. Finals just finished so start of summer and loads of car work is here! I attended the Test and Tune autoX and helped dial in some settings, however the next autoX the Turbo started making noise so I called it a day and went home to check it! 

Well I caught the turbo before it did more damage!


DSCF3186 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


DSCF3180 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

Luckly I have another center and cold side housing with new impellers that I have been keeping as a spare! *Whew*

So now that the intake is off I have a question, which looks better? 

Spark plug wires tucked?


DSCF3178 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

dont worry they are wrapped.


DSCF3177 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr


or wires out front?


DSCF3030 by Brycejoseph, on Flickr

On a side note I am having a hell of a time controlling the car on the Autox course. I am struggling just to keep it between the cones. I found that on of my sway bar bushings popped out so that could have caused some issues. I just think its driver error having to drive it on a new springs with a sway bar and also having the LSD in there.

We will see how it goes!


Cheers all!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Just drove it after the turbo swap and it felt awesome!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Well, what do you supposed caused that? Glad you had spares.:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> Well, what do you supposed caused that? Glad you had spares.:thumbup:


I would say that the shaft play on the turbo was getting out of specs and rubbing on the housing. However the exhaust side is very very hot so the housing is more jagged from being cast iron. So when the exhaust blades hit the housing it was hitting a jagged edge and not the machined side of the intake housing 

I am keeping my eye out for another T25. Maybe off a Nissan or something. I would like to stick to a t T25 but I may have to go to a T3 just for ease of getting a new one.

Some friends have tossed out the idea of a Ko3, I am not opposed but I would have to find somewhere that sold the Ko3 inlet flange in mild steel.


----------



## thedj_edm_jetta (Aug 16, 2007)

good thing you caught that early!

I like the wires tucked, they look sick as F***


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I drove the Scirocco to Vegas for Wuste and back to Boise THEN turned around and drove it to Vancouver WA for my sister wedding in total about 2,800 miles in 5 days time. It handled it like a champ! No major issues! 

Here are some photos I have found on the internet from down in Vegas. 


Thanks if you snapped some!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

loooooong time since last update! Sorry about that. I have been doing little things cleaning other things up and fixing little bugs. 

I did a new coat of paint for a local car show that was held this Sat. It was good, but a lot of time in the heat. If any photos of the Scirocco surface I will post them up here with links back to the photographer. 

Here is a Project I finished up on Friday night, in preparation for the show. 























































On a side note I am keeping my eyes open for a different turbo setup. I am thinking of maybe going to a Ko3 because a lot of the MK4 guys get rid of theirs. Anyone have any thoughts on smaller turbo's? only looking to run 14PSI at max, right now I keep it at 10PSI but it will spike to 16PSI and that is when the ECU starts the overboost protection. 

untill next time! Cheers!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are some photos of The Scirocco at the car show. These are three I found. 

I am over on the left. This is when we drove out of the event. 









Big Shoutout to Greg on these photos. This is set up at the show. 



















Feel free to check out his other shots of the show. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gregory_gdp/sets/72157630950138366/ 

Cheers,


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

On a side note I found this photo of the Scirocco on the Dyno last year, old news but a new photo! 










and one from last night, trying out my new 50mm lens.


----------



## SciroccObama (Aug 11, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*2012 Bogus hill climb cancel*

Well i had to cancel my registration with the Bogus hill climb because I was changing my head gaskets and forgot to tighten the timing belt tensioner the last 1/2 turn. Fired it up and it came loose. bending the intake valves on the #2 cylinder.  



















so I took the head off again tonight and popped those puppies out and slid in ones from the detonation destroyed head. I don't have a valve lapper so I will pick one up tomorrow from Shucks, then lap the valves and put the head back on!


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*bendy valves*

Maybe you could straighten them out and sell 'um at a swap meet?


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

george.redinger said:


> Maybe you could straighten them out and sell 'um at a swap meet?


 Make for some good art project supplies too.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

EURidahO said:


> Make for some good art project supplies too.


 I already have a plan for them along these lines, I will post them up here when I finish


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

wow No updates since September last year!

Lets see. I stole the Megasquirt and some small bits and put them in my daily driver so I could tune it for better MPG. I also picked up a new turbo from a guy locally it is a GT28 of a SR20 and should work nicely. 

So after I replace the small parts I stole and upgrade the Megasquirt ECU to a V 3.0 board so I can get Electronic boost control. I also picked up a Turbo re-build kit.

Pretty soon here I should have some photos of progress.

I have to get ready for the spring racing season! Vroom vroom!:beer::beer:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*About time for an update.*

Well the Scirocco is up and running, albeit not well, There are some issues that I hopefully will be able to Iron out over the next few weeks. School is allowing me very little time this semester for projects. :/

Planning on attending the Bogus Basin hillclimb, Freezout hillclimb and the Mary hill hillclimb. As well as a spattering of Autox's in between.

Not much different about the car this season, except for an SMF rule change. I need to weigh 175lb more to meet minimum weight, meaning I will have to make more power to lose at the rate I was last year. To be more competitive I need to handle better and drive better this next year. My Fiberglass hood supplies will have to be used for something else. I am thinking of starting with a larger battery as well as leaving the tow bumper on when I race.

I should have some photos/videos up as soon as the car is driving around.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well I did some work on the racecar today. tomorrow is the first race and I may go out and watch, but I don't feel the car is ready. More tuning perhaps.

Here is what I did today.

Dropped the tank to fix the fuel leak from the top two little vac lines. the hose I put on there before had worn on the body and created a hole.









Here are the little nipples I put on there.









I also acquired this from an estate sale locally. Went halvsies on it with a friend.

Day the Mill arrived.









Putting the fly cutter to good use.









Anyone need a shaved 16V valve cover? This was just a spare I had. Would be a good start if you wanted to polish it.









I also messed with my front splitter a bit I will post thouse tomorrow when it is light out.

cheers! :beer:


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

Brycejoseph said:


> ...
> 
> I also acquired this from an estate sale locally. Went halvsies on it with a friend.
> 
> ...


When I saw this, my second reaction was to head over to http://www.positivityblog.com/index.php/2010/07/13/how-to-overcome-envy/
and read what Henrik had to say about overcoming envy of other peoples milling machines. 
Yeah, that's what I want, a clean and simple life with fewer distractions, thanks Henrik.

My first reaction was, yeah, I gotta clear some space so I can fill it up with new machines and projects.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Some Photos of a little local car show.




























I have some up coming plans. Mainly Getting all the coolant and vac lines into a hardline system because I am sick of the damn rubber hoses being dumb!

cheers,!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Remind me to look at your new splitter mounting, I completely forgot about it at the last gtg.

And the last pic really makes the car look good.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Some photos from a local meet. School will be out soon then I can start racing!


































































Lots of little fixes and stuff on the car. Dropped in an MSDS coil my roommate had for his rabbit and now I can hit 15psi repeatedly without blowing out spark! Now I need to wire up the SAAB APC system to electronically control my boost. more info on that when it is working.

P.S. are these photos huge for everyone? Tried a new upload setting. my wide monitors fit them, but that could be firefox auto scaling.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Pics look good. Can't wait for school to end, then you can get that APC hooked up for boost control and we can tune the fun end of the VE table!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Today was my First AutoX of the season, and I placed last in class, but the whole class was within 1-1.5 Seconds so good competition. If I keep losing my huge wings may have to come off, if I cant walk the walk then why talk the talk 

I was happy with my runs overall, shaking the rust of the 'ol autoX driving skills was hard, not quite the Hillclimb/canyon carving this car has been used to this last year. 

Some things I did to help me drop 2-2.5 seconds by the end of the day was, lower tire pressures down to rub marks, may of gone too far on my last few runs maybe looks like some rollover marks, set my backs to full hard and my fronts to half hard. 

While driving home it occurred to me that I may be overpowering my front wheels with the new tune to ~15PSI. 2nd gear will spin my race tires . However for hill climbs this power is very usable, so when i got home I backed off my Boost controller, making marks for where 15PSI was. I think with the car making 5-10 PSI it will be much more manageable in tight courses.

Watch, I lower my boost and tomorrows course is a power course! 

Some things I thought about today to help the car excel. Lower. I would LOVE to get the car an inch lower. The fronts are as low as I dare go without bashing my valving on my Koni's, however I think with raised strut bushings and drop strut housings I may be able to squeak and inch out of the front. I will also have to run a flip tie rod kit to help with bump steer. 

However at my current height my tie rods are looking good, nice and level, and i guess my 4-5 inches of wheel gap help eliminate tire rub on hard cornering? :/

I also and going to work on a Power steering setup, damn you pre-'78 Steering rack mounts. With the LSD and the 8 inch wide tires the steering wheel will be yanked from my hands.

And Thinking of biting the bullet and Buying a set of 215-225 R13 R compounds, 205 is just not enough tire :/

* photo Edits*


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I know where some wider tires are...but, that will make the steering just that much more difficult. The biggest things are getting the driver better and getting the power to the ground. Have you had any time to work on the electronic boost control yet?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I keep forgetting your brother has the tires, that would be a life saver right now. If you talk to him will you ask him how much? I will need them before freezout because this weekend kinda sorta finished off my Hoosiers.


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

Just read (most of) your build thread. So awesome! I hope to meet up with you guys sometime soon.

:thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

jsimp12 said:


> Just read (most of) your build thread. So awesome! I hope to meet up with you guys sometime soon.
> 
> :thumbup:


Cool a local guy! yeah hit me up some time have VW meets twice a month, you should come out!

freezeout hillclimg is this weekend I am heading out to tech inspection in a few hours I have done a good chunk of stuff to the car I will post up photos of pre race stuff with the post race videos and updates.
Wish me luck!! Driving your car with a loaded trailer of spare parts so you can race it hard and dive it home is sketchy on a good day :beer:


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*your build*

Hey, I am inspired at what you built here. You have demonstrated what happens when you work hard and make it happen. I am sure you have learned a lot about how a car, any car, is put together and that learning is something you will have for life.

I am not inspired with all the "scirocco snobs" out there looking for a perfect 1981 Scirocco S for $400 or so. Just saying...((((( rust? Did you say rust? Ok then, I'll offer $100 (that way, I can sell the original parts on eBay and make a killing. hehe )))))


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Some post Freezeout hillclimb updates!
Made a foot rest for passengers!








Painted my wheels!


















Night before race camping in the pits!


















After 2nd run engine went POOF over the finish line!


















Luckily there is a 16V passat in the junk yard I just need to go pull it 

Time to build it stronger!


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

N


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

I


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

C


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

E


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job man i love this car :beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is that pistons 1 & 4 trashed?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

yupp block may be hone-able but I want to pull that 2.0L from State street jalopy! looks like detonation damage head is pretty good. I wish pistons were not $$$$ :/


----------



## george.redinger (Aug 9, 2009)

*A man needs a Maid*



Brycejoseph said:


> Some post Freezeout hillclimb updates!
> Maid a foot rest for passengers!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Well Pulled a ABA 2.0 Block today from a 1994 MK3 giving it Forged rods and forged crank and oil squirters. 

I decided togo with the ABA for two reasons on the (8.1-8.5):1 ,I cannot find solid numbers on which, a low of 8.1 and a high of 8.5, this low compression will help with reliability I do not have power issues spinning 205 Wide R compounds through 2nd is worthless on using that power to move forward!

2nd: the crank wheel on the ABA will allow me to have dead on accurate timing at Higher RPM, it has been brought to my attention that the Hall effect signal at RPM's above 5K~ish can wonder spark timing up to *5 degrees!* Under boost running on the edge of detonation for power reasons makes this unacceptable for a reliable motor.

Here is the bottom end of the ABA block during tear down today after I got home from pulling it, BIG shout out to Pete for helping lend a hand! I owe you several beers!










After the tear down the block looked in amazing shape. All of the bearings had no noticeable wear, and the inside was amazingly clean. The only noticeable grime was a THICK Carbon build up on the pistons.

I took the torn down parts over to a Friends house and use his parts cleaner to get them a little shiny!


















I have the stubborn carbon on the piston heads soaking in gas over night.

I brought all the parts home and since i now need to order gaskets and bearings there is not much I can do to the ABA so I decided to pull the old motor out of the Scirocco!




















And here is the stripped down ABA and the old PL, head which i will re-use after i go through and instal new valve stem seals, next to the old motor and LSD tranny.









More to come as it happens i would like this back on the road asap. I will miss Larison rock hillclimb that was going to happen on the 4th of July weekend, the money allotted to that hillclimb went to buying the motor.

:beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Hopefully soaking in the gas will work, I tried cleaning mine with Seafoam and it really didn't work. A soak in the Simple Green will do it though. And it was a good day today, scoring the dual valve spring head was a good thing for me too. Not having to machine the valve spring seats is very nice, I might get the head finished sooner.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

You may want to try soaking them in Berryman's Chem-dip. You can buy a gallon-sized paint can of this stuff at Wallmart. I've had pretty good results with that stuff.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> You may want to try soaking them in Berryman's Chem-dip. You can buy a gallon-sized paint can of this stuff at Wallmart. I've had pretty good results with that stuff.


thanks for the tip! I will swing by on my way home from work today and check it out!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

I had some leftover simple green so I let the pistons soak in there after a day they were dirt free! the small amount left on them wipes off with your thumb. I am falling in love with simple green Spray in all over the engine bay and then let soak then wash off low pressure and everything becomes shiny again!

Some photos of clean pistons and painted( inside and outside) block. The inside paint is supposed to help with oil temps it gives a slick surface for the oil to run down into the pan on, leaving it less tie to soak up heat. The paint we used was Rustolium epoxy. the slight amount of over brush will be scraped gently off with a razor blade. also old bearings work well to keep paint off machined surfaces!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

sux having to wait for parts to come in. You need to quit taking on projects and enjoy life a little more.


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

ps2375 said:


> sux having to wait for parts to come in. You need to quit taking on projects and enjoy life a little more.


Where's the fun in that? 

Engine looks cool painted like that, looks like the engines they use on displays that have cut-always to show internals.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ziggirocco said:


> Where's the fun in that?
> 
> Engine looks cool painted like that, looks like the engines they use on displays that have cut-always to show internals.


that I what I thought too, I just hope I will never be able to see the yellow with the engine in the car, cause that means something went ever wrong!

Small update!

Short block is all together with all new gaskets/bearings! trying to find time to do the valve stem seals and clean the head then tossing that back on. then back into the car!

I picked up a '88 16V Scirocco for a song and have been trying to get that back on the road.


----------



## boisebimmer (Oct 3, 2012)

Great build, hope to see it when its running again. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

On Winter break from school and finally found time to post an update!

First off I got myself a Samsung tablet for Christmas and a Bluetooth adapter for my Megasquirt. Using the app MSdroid I can connect wirelessly and tune/log, very cool stuff. I feel like I am living in the future! 
Here are some screen shots of me tuning while on the couch as the car idled outside.

















I also mated the engine and tranny together and dropped them into the car today! much closer now, you really notice the height different of the ABA block when it is in the car. it looks MUCH taller.



















I also have been doing more of this:

















tool organizing! Hopefully I can make some headway on the mess.

Untill next time Cheers!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! Must have been warm enough to play outside this weekend.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

found a few hours to work on the poor girl.

Huge shoutout to http://www.mk1autohaus.com/, this hose came quickly and came with decals and a little note!

This Silicone coolant hose is awesomely done! Gave me huge piece of mind knowing an old hose would not split down there.

Old.









new vs old









Hard coolant lines are being mocked up now, they are super tedious! If anyone has a good flow diagram on which way coolant flows send it my way! I have spend a good amount of time googling it and found very vague diagrams. Looking for which direction the coolant is being pumped from which coolant flange. This way I can decide where to put the turbo and heater core in the path of coolant.

Cheers!


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I haven't made a diagram yet, but I just figured it out a few weeks ago (after only 18 years of being a vw enthusiast). I'm omitting the oil heat exchanger cause you're smart and it's gone.


All the coolant goes through the pump and into the block.
From the block it flows up (uniformly, think of the block as a coolant manifold) up through the head gasket (which has relatively small holes like nozzles) to the head.
From the head, most of the coolant exits out the front (front of the car) flange, and some of it out the side (driver's side) flange.
Note that the coolant exiting the head is "hot" and at a lower pressure than the coolant in the block.
When cold, coolant from the front flange goes down to the pump (the thermostat leaves this path open when cold)
Some coolant exits the side flange and either goes through the heater core (if the valve is open) or through the bypass hose to the metal pipe.
The metal pipe is a low pressure return from the heater core, bypass hose, and expansion tank that goes back to the pump (always open)
The front flange flows through the top hose to the radiator (if the engine is warm) and from the radiator lower hose to the thermostat cover (if the thermostat is hot and this path is open).

I deleted my heater core and replaced it with my turbo essentially. Yes "hot" water is going to the turbo, but relative to the turbo, it's still cool. This even hotter water is then returned through the metal pipe to the pump without having gone through the radiator, but I made sure to tap from a high pressure (head side flange) to a lower pressure (metal pipe) source. I'm now deleting the "bypass hose" from the side flange to the metal pipe.

Hope this helps. Please don't make me show you my MS paint skilz.

-Alex


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome! that was what I was able to find after decoding 4-5 MS paint diagrams  I had planned to do Heater core off Drivers side head port and have it flow through turbo and down to water pump return, center port, that way if the heater core is on it will help cool the turbo water, in theory of course. If i close off the HC then it will just flow into the turbo. I am thinking of putting a VR aux water pump inbetween the heater core and the turbo so I can run water through the turbo with the car off, but maybe it will be too much of a flow restriction? I dunno.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Wait, so you're talking about the turbo and heater core in series?


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

20v_boost said:


> Wait, so you're talking about the turbo and heater core in series?


Yeah that is what i was thinking. I don't have a lot of ports to pull the heater core off of. the heater core would more be a branch off of the turbo coolant, cause I could close the heater core and the turbo would still get coolant.


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

HOLY no updates batman! 

Well got car running on the ABA 16V hybrid over memorial day weekend, Scool is done for the summer and LAST semester ever is this fall. Should be driving under its own power here shortly. 

Photos and Video soon to come!

I have been getting my 1988 16v Scirocco ready for sale so snapped some pictures of that the other day.



























Sad to see it go. :/


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

Suuuuper slow summer on the '77. Zero autoX's. Zero Hill climbs. Drove car around neighborhood back in June felt weird pulsing pulled into garage found the clutch had come loose. Le sigh must of got carried away and forgot to loctight. so any way I dropped the tranny and got a new pressure plate and thought hell I will replace the Clutchnet 6 puck sprung hub while I am in here.










Well ANYWAY. I orderd a new 6 puck sprung hub clutch from Clutchnet on JUNE 23st....after a few weeks I started calling and E-mailing to see if they sent it or got my order or anything. after dozens of attempts I get an E-mail back.
"Hello Bryce,

I am shipping your order tomorrow.

Sorry for the delay. We had no parts to put it together.

Best regards,"
on July 17th

I wait till 7/30 to ask about shipping numbers or anything. no reply. I start calling and emailing again. after another Dozen or so attempts I get a call on Tuesday, 8/6 saying he will ship today.

After 35 business days he is "shipping" my clutch. for the $180ish with shipping I payed for the damn thing I would buy nearly ANY other brand. If I had known it would of taken this long I would of gotten another brand.

Le sigh. So my car has been sitting like the above picture for a month and a half?

Yaaaaaaaaay. That is what new on this front! :beer::beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That is some mighty fine customer service right there. You could've blown up 4 or 5 stock disc's for that price and with less down time.:facepalm:


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

ps2375 said:


> That is some mighty fine customer service right there. You could've blown up 4 or 5 stock disc's for that price and with less down time.:facepalm:


Exactly. I was really eying the Spec Clutch brand, but my old Clutch net was fantastic. I will be so done if I get it and it does not fit...somehow that is the feeling I am getting from the universe. *knock on wood*


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

You still got this thing? Still doing hillclimbs?

I am trying to get out to 1 or 2 this year, altough not in my mk1, it is still in the garage with no engine..


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

-RalleyTuned- said:


> You still got this thing? Still doing hillclimbs?
> 
> I am trying to get out to 1 or 2 this year, altough not in my mk1, it is still in the garage with no engine..



yeah I do! its is just in storage for the winter.

Updates and racing coming this summer!


----------



## Brycejoseph (Jul 9, 2008)

*Fromt the dead!*

I have been slowed down by life, graduated college and bought a house. As for the little '77 it has followed along with me.

Here we are at the 2016 Freezeout Hillclimb in Emmett, ID.

Click here for youtube Video

That is all for now. Untill next time!

cheers,


----------

